# Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer



## Petrusautor (31. März 2004)

Nicht lachen! Viele kennen den Burschen nicht, haben ihn an der Angel und schon ist es passiert:
In einem österreichischen Bootsforum kam die Frage auf, welche giftigen Fische es denn im Mittelmeer gäbe. Dabei fiel mir ein, dass es nicht nur dort, sondern auch in Nord- und Ostsee einen Vertreter gibt, den alle Angler kennen sollten:

Nämlich das Petermännchen oder Drachenfisch (Dragonfish).







Vorkommen/Verbreitung:
Entlang der Atlantik-Küste (vom Senegal bis Norwegen, Großbritannien), in der Nordsee, in der Ostsee, im Mittelmeer und Schwarzen Meer.
Vor allem zur Laichzeit (Frühjahr, Sommer) suchen Petermännchen flache Gewässer auf. Sie graben sich in Sand und Schlamm ein, so daß nur die Augen sichtbar sind. 

Typische Merkmale:
Die Färbung ist oft dem Bodengrund angepaßt, der Körper langgestreckt (bis max. 50 cm) und seitlich abgeflacht. Augen und Mundspalt sind nach oben gerichtet. Der Kiemendeckel hat je einen nach unten gerichteten Dorn, die vordere Rückenflosse ist kurz und mit fünf bis acht Giftdrüsen enthaltenden Knochenstrahlen versehen, die hintere Rückenflosse ist langgestreckt. 

Giftige Organe:
Drüsenpakete am Dorn des Kiemendeckels bzw. an den Knochenstrahlen der vorderen Rückenflosse. 

Giftig durch:
Hitzeempfindliche Eiweiße als Träger der Giftigkeit, außerdem gefäßaktive Substanzen. 

Kritische Dosis:
Petermännchen gehören zu den gefährlichsten europäischen Gifttieren. Jeder Kontakt mit den giftigen Organen ist zu vermeiden, weil schon geringste Mengen des Giftes schwerwiegende Symptome hervorrufen können. 

Symptome:
Das Gift der Petermännchen enthält Komponenten, die heftigste Schmerzen und lokale Gewebsreaktionen hervorrufen können. Der Schmerz setzt sofort ein und breitet sich auf benachbarte Körperregionen aus. Meist entwickelt sich eine starke Gewebeschwellung, eventuell bilden sich flüssigkeitsgefüllte Blasen. Nach 24 Stunden erscheint die Wunde oft taub und gefühllos. Allgemeine Symptome wie Brechreiz, Kreislaufkollaps oder Temperaturerhöhung sind selten. 

Erste Hilfe: 
Wunde von Stacheln oder Geweberesten befreien und desinfizieren. Falls nicht sofort ärztliche Hilfe erreicht werden kann, Eintauchen der betroffenen Extremität in tolerierbar heißes Wasser (ca. 45 °C). Um dabei Verbrennungen zu vermeiden, Kontrolle der Wassertemperatur durch gesunde Extremität oder Begleitperson.
Weitere Therapie der Symptome und Tetanusprophylaxe durch Arzt. 

Vorsichtsmaßnahmen:
In gefährdeten Regionen Vorsicht beim Schwimmen bzw. Waten in flachem Gewässer (Strandschuhe tragen).
Angler sollten Handschuhe tragen, um zappelnde Petermännchen von der Angel bzw. aus dem Netz zu nehmen.
Tauchern wird empfohlen, Abstand zu halten, da aufgeschreckte Petermännchen plötzlich angreifen können. Da Petermännchen als Speisefisch sehr geschätzt sind, sollte beim Kauf respektive Verzehr darauf geachet werden, daß sämtliche Dornen und Stacheln entfernt wurden. 

Es wird sicherlich noch einige geben, aber für Angler ist es besonders wichtig, diesen hier zu (er)kennen.


----------



## Truttafriend (31. März 2004)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*



> Nicht lachen!



Warum? Das Vieh kann für Ahnungslose echt übel sein.


----------



## Ramon (31. März 2004)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Ich habe schon mal so ein kleines Vieh dran gehabt. Ich habe den Haken abgeschnitten. Ist zwar nicht so der Hit aber immer noch besser als gestochen zu werden

Gruss
Ramon


----------



## sebastian (31. März 2004)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

nicht lachen ? Warum bitteschön ? ich finde die symtome aber gar nicht lustig !


----------



## norge1001 (1. April 2004)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Hallo ,

Hatte letztes Jahr großes Glück. Kannte den Fisch ja auch nicht. Beim Versuch vom Haken zu nehmen stach er mich mit seinen Kiemenstacheln. Daraufhin habe ich den ca.15cm Fisch mit der großen Keule erschlagen. Erst der Vermieter sagte mir welch gr0ßes Glück ich hatte. Beim " normalen " anfassen hätte es mich sicherlich erwischt.
Den 1. habe ich beim leichten Pilken erwischt. Den 2. beim Schleppen in höchstens 3 Meter Wassertiefe !!

Übrigens war für einen Angler 2 Wochen zuvor der Urlaub nach einem Angeltag vorbei. Musste sofort ins Krankenhaus. Große Schmerzen.

Also bitte aufpassen, ist wirklich nicht lustig !!!


----------



## wodibo (1. April 2004)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Wer über diesen Beitrag lacht ist selber Schuld!!!

Wenn ich diesen Kameraden dran hab red ich ihn mit "Sie" an. Dicken Lappen drum und abgehakt. So gut kann der gar nicht schmecken als das ich mich da auf was einlasse.


----------



## havkat (1. April 2004)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Moin!

Das Thema hatten wir zwar schon ein paar mal, aber vor dem lütten Satan *kann man nicht oft genug warnen!* 

Hochtoxisches Nervengift. Kein Gegenmittel ausser das gestochene Körperteil so schnell wie möglich in heisses, *sehr heisses*, Wasser zu tauchen. Die Temperatur zerstört die Eiweisskomponenten des Giftes und verhindert Schlimmeres.
Allergiker können in akute Lebensgefahr geraten!!

Hier noch mal ein ungefährliches Exemplar (weil mausetot ). Dran denken, dass die Färbung stark variiert, je nach Untergrund da er sich eingräbt und tarnt um so auf Beute zu lauern.
Darum latschen, im Sommer, auch immer wieder Badegäste rauf.

Schmeckt aber voll legger, der Kleine.


----------



## Borgon (1. April 2004)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Naja,Petermännchen ist ja allgemein gut bekannt.Aber gibt´s eigentlich noch andere gefährliche Fischarten im Atlantik mit denen man in unangenehmen Kontakt kommen könnte?...Jetzt mal abgesehen von Steinbit :q  :q  :q


----------



## Petrusautor (1. April 2004)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Meine Bitte, nicht zu lachen, bezog sich darauf, dass bei den meisten Meeresanglern dieser Fisch bekannt ist. Man könnte sich schnell fragen, warum macht der da so einen Larry von? Kennen doch alle? 
Allerdings komen auch viele Binnenländer an die See, die ihn eben nicht kennen, und hinterher feststellen, dass sie auf seine Bekanntschaft auch gut und gerne hätten verzichten können.

Zu der Frage von Borgon:
Klar, jede Menge! Hier ein interessanter Link:
http://www.paedquest.de/Riff-Projekt%20LGG/content/mur%E4nen.htm


----------



## Borgon (1. April 2004)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Jo,ist recht interessant.Allerdings doch eher alles Exoten aus´m Pazifik,ich glaub da werde ich in absehbarer Zeit nicht angeln...also nix zu befürchten.Ich dachte da mehr an die in Norwegen zu beangelnden Fische mit denen man etwas vorsichtiger handhaben sollte wie Dornhai,Rotbarsch etc. Wie sieht´s aus mit Nagelrochen?Geht auch öfter an Naturköder...Stachel gefährlich oder eher nicht?


----------



## Mühle (3. April 2004)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Ich musste leider auch schon schmerzhafte Bekanntschaft mit diesem Fisch machen. Im August 2001 fingen wir vor Djursland beim Plattenengeln vom Boot aus unzählige dieser Fische. Wir waren zwar gewarnt, so dass ich die Petermänner (unser Rekord in diesem Urlaub 33 cm) immer mit einem Gartenhandschuh abgehakt habe, aber einer stach mich mit seinen Kiemenstachlen durch den Handschuh durch. Da das Gift bereits bei Kontakt aus den Stacheln austritt, hatte ich wohl Glück und habe nicht viel abbekommen. Der betroffene Finger schwoll sehr schnell an und schmerzte wie nach einem Wespenstich, die Muskeln des Unterarms fingen danach langsam an zu brennen und der Unterarm blieb für etwa 3 Stunden etwa taub. Außer Herzklopfen hatte ich gottseidank sonst keine Symptome.

Man muss alerdings dazu sagen, dass Petermänner, auch wenn nicht viel dran ist, ganz gut schmecken, wenn man sie kross anbrät. Wer allerdings lieber die Schnur kappt, für den habe ich seit dem Erlebnis vollstes Verständnis.

Gruß Mühle


----------



## ray (5. April 2004)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

meine güte!!

ich wusste zwar, dass man sich vor den kleinen biestern in acht nehmen muss, aber das sie so ein starkes gift haben wusste ich nicht - glück gehabt!
hatte nämlich auch mal ein recht großes petermännchen am haken und habe gottseidank vorsicht walten lassen...

aber sind seeteufel nicht auch giftig??

irgendwie schon lustig - hier gibt es eine große warnung und ich begebe mich quasi "freiwillig" in gefahr, da meine rochen im aquarium ebenfalls giftig sind und so ziemlich die gleichen symptome hervorrufen - gift auf eiweißbasis scheint ja bei fischen sehr beliebt zu sein   

soweit ich weiss gibt es aber auch stechrochen in europäischen meeren - also wenn ein rochen dran hängt - vorsicht!!

ray


----------



## Chris7 (5. April 2004)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Hallo Havkat,

jetzt weiß ich auch mal wie so ein kleiner Drache aussieht, wenn er nicht auf dem Boden liegt! Irgendwie sieht Dein Präparat ja ganz anders aus als die Bilder, die ich bis jetzt immer gesehen habe... Hab (leider) noch nie so einen Vertreter gefangen...


----------



## Petrusautor (5. April 2004)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*



			
				Chris7 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Havkat,
> 
> Hab (leider) noch nie so einen Vertreter gefangen...



*Leider????*
 Also, Chris 7, hier noch mal ein ganz besonders leckerer Link nur für Dich:

http://www.gifte.de/petermaennchen.htm  

Und damit Du Dir das niedliche Kerlchen auch noch mal aus der Nähe betrachten kannst, hier noch einer:

http://www.tk-logo.de/archiv/august-2003/tk-news-385-07-08-03.html  

Und nun sei froh und danke Petrus, dass Du bisher noch nicht das zweifelhafte Vergnügen hattest....


----------



## Petrusautor (5. April 2004)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

@ray

Nein, das hat der Seeteufel gar nicht nötig. Er gehört zur Familie der Anglerfische, denn der erste Starhl seiner Rückenflosse ist zu einer Art Angel ausgebildet, mit der er einen Hautlappen direkt vor seinem riesigen Maul herum wedeln lassen kann. Kommt ein Fisch diesem Köder zu nah, hat er verspielt. Beim Aufreißen des Maules entsteht ein derart gewaltiger Sog, dass jedes Opfer im Nu in dem riesigen Schlund verschwunden ist.

http://www.kurzke-online.de/Seeteufel.htm


----------



## sebastian (5. April 2004)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

@Petrusautor
Der am ersten Link sieht aus als hätte ihm einer mit einer Brechstange geschlagen ! So blau und angeschwollen ! schlimm dieses kleine mistvieh !


----------



## ray (6. April 2004)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

@ petrusautor

wie der seeteufel sein futter fängt war mir durchaus bewusst - was hat das aber bitte mit der giftigkeit zu tun??
das petermännchen wirft sich ja auch nicht mit seinen kiemendeckeln auf irgendwelchen würmer   
ist ein reines "verteidigungsgift"....
nee, nee -- ich hatte nur so im kopf, dass die strahlen der rückenflosse bei seeteufeln auch mit vorsicht zu genießen sind...kann mich aber auch irren.

gruß,
ray


----------



## rallerups (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*






Vor 3 Tagen aus der Adria gefischt.


----------



## Petrusautor (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*



			
				ray schrieb:
			
		

> aber sind seeteufel nicht auch giftig??
> ray



Das war eine direkte Antwort auf diese Frage. Also nicht giftig!

Wenn man allerdings bedenkt, dass Aalblut in offenen Wunden schlimme Infektionen hervorrufen kann, so kann ich mir das auch bei Stichen von Stachelflossern gut vorstellen. Ich selber bin Allergiker und verspüre bei Stichen von Barschen und Zanderstacheln kurze aber heftige Juckattacken am Einstich. Beim Zander weniger als beim Barsch.


----------



## Karlchen40 (13. September 2004)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Moin Leute!
 Es gibt in Nord-und Ostsee einen noch sehr viel giftigeren nahen Verwandten des Petermännchens, die Viperqueise! Sie ist dem Petermännchen sehr ähnlich, bleibt aber viel kleiner. Bei diesem Fisch ist wirklich Vorsicht geboten, da sein Gift den Kreislauf sehr ernsthaft beeinträchtigen kann! Daß Petermännchen ist dagegen von den unangenehmen Schmerzen und Schwellungen nach einem Stich einmal abgesehen vergleichsweise harmlos. Allerdins wird die Viperqueise nicht oder nur sehr selten beim Brandungsangeln gefangen. Beim Bootsangeln über Sandgrund, besonders in der dänischen Ostsee in den nördlicheren Seegebieten geht sie hin und wieder an die Angel!
 Petermännchen in entsprechender Grösse sind ein ausgezeichneter Speisefisch. Durch die giftigen Stacheln am Rücken und den Kiemendeckeln sollte man sich nicht vom Verzehr abbringen lassen. Man greift den Fisch mit einem dicken Handschuh und beschneidet hernach die Stacheln mit einer Zange. Auch durch intensiven Kontakt mit einem Handtuch o.ä. verliert sich das Gift binnen kürzester Zeit im Gewebe des Stoffes, der Fisch kann danach bedenkenlos verarbeitet werden!


----------



## Lotte (13. September 2004)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

moin-moin,

@havkat: ist das dein präparat??? hast ne schöne platte für bekommen #r!!! ja ja, die kempf ist schon echt super, wenn auch etwas teurer!!!!


----------



## Petrusautor (22. September 2004)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Hallo Karlchen,

nicht ganz so, wie Du es sagst.
Beide Fische gehören derselben Kategorie an:

Petermännchen seitlich abgeflachte Bodenfische (Familie Drachenfische): 
1. (Große Petermännchen; Trachinus draco), bis 45 cm lang, meist im Sand vergraben; Giftstacheln an Rückenflosse und Kiemendeckel; europäische und westafrikanische Küsten;
2. (Kleines Petermännchen; Trachinus vipera), bis 20 cm lang; Giftstachel an der Rückenflosse; Nordseeküste bis zum Mittelmeer; Speisefische.

Daher vermute ich, dass sie beide gleich giftig sind.
Es gibt noch weitere ähnliche Mitglieder der Familie Trachinus. Hier mal ein interessanter Link zur Uni Kiel:

http://filaman.uni-kiel.de/identification/specieslist.cfm?famcode=377&areacode=&spines=&fins=


----------



## Aali-Barba (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*



			
				sebastian schrieb:
			
		

> @Petrusautor
> Der am ersten Link sieht aus als hätte ihm einer mit einer Brechstange geschlagen ! So blau und angeschwollen ! schlimm dieses kleine mistvieh !


Hat man sicher auch, oder wüsstest Du eine andere Methode, wie er freiwillig seinen Kopf in brühend heisses Wasser gesteckt haben könnte :q 

Aber ich will nicht lästern, ich möchte mit dem armen Schwein nicht tauschen wollen.


----------



## fishermax (21. November 2004)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Ich hab im Urlaub in Kroatien einen Fisch gefangen , der nach Angaben unseres Campinplatznachbarn "Drachenkopf" heißt und giftig ist. Der Fisch wr ca. 25cm lang , feuerrot und hatte große Stacheln an der 1. Rückenflosse und den Kiemendeckeln. Ich hab mich sogar beim ausnehmen an der Rückenflosse gestochen,hab aber nix gemerkt (da war der Fisch aber schon 2 Tage in der Tiefkühltruhe gelegen).Kennt den einer und wie giftig is der wirklich?

Mfg Max


----------



## Petrusautor (22. November 2004)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Ich glaube, Du hast den Namen schon erwähnt. Drachenkopf.
Gib mal unter Yahoo oder Google diesen Begriff ein und wähle Bilder, dann bekommst Du eine satte Auswahl.

_Skorpionsfische
Drachenköpfe engl. scorpionfishes

Giftapparat und Gift
Giftführend sind die vorderen harten Strahlen der Rückenflosse sowie die ersten drei Strahlen der After- und die ersten zwei der Bauchflossen. Die spitz zulaufenden Stacheln sind beidseitig mit einer Längsrinne versehen. Eingebettet in der oberen Hälfte der Längsrinne liegen die Giftdrüsen. Das Gift enthält verschieden Eiweiße, deren genaue Wirkung unbekannt ist.

Symptome
Der sofort einsetzende Schmerz beim Eindringen der Giftstacheln kann sich in den folgenden Stunden massiv verstärken. Die stets auftretende Gewebeschwellung kann sich über die gesamte Extremität ausdehnen und mehrere Tage anhalten. Sekundärinfektionen der Wunde sind möglich, aber selten. Ebenfalls selten sind allgemeine Vergiftungssymptome wie Übelkeit oder Herzklopfen. Todesfälle durch Drachenkopf-Vergiftungen sind nicht bekannt.

Erste Hilfe
Wasser verlassen. Insbesondere bei stärkeren Schmerzen oder auftretenden Allgemeinsymptomen, aber auch zur Vermeidung von Sekundärinfektionen, Arzt aufsuchen. _ Quelle: http://www.jagow.de/html/drachenkopfe.html

Der Drachenkopf gehört zur Familie der Scorpaenidae, auch Skorpionfisch genannt. Er kommt vorwiegend aus den felsigen Regionen des Mittelmeeres, dem Atlantik und der Küstenregion Neuseelands.

Zubereitung:
Frisch gegrillt und nur mit Olivenöl bestrichen schmeckt der Drachenkopf besonders gut.


----------



## fishermax (24. November 2004)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Genau der wars ! Mich wunderts bloß,dass ich mich voll an der Rückenflosse gestochen hab, aber überhaupt nix war. hat sich nicht mal entzündet. #c 
Lag wahrscheinlich daran,dass der Fisch schon 2 Tage im Gefrierfach lag ,kann ich mir nicht anders erklären.
Übrigens war der gegrillt und ohne Stacheln sehr lecker!


----------



## drogba (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

bin bei uns mal auf einen traufegetreten dann war mein fuss richtig taub und bin ins hospitale gefahren die haben mir dann ne spritze oder infusion oder wies heist gegeben und gut wars . in italien heissen die übrigens traschine gibt auch noch nen grösseren von denen aber weis leider nicht wie der heist der kann bis zu 50 cm werden.@fischer max sah der aus wie ein zackenbarsch und hatte ein zimlich grosses maul?


----------



## fishermax (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Naja,war halt kleiner,so 25cm und hatte n Großes maul.Sah also aus wie ein zu klein geratener zackenbarsch.der bauch war aber etwas flacher,wahrscheinlich weil die am Boden leben.Wie kann man denn hier Bilder einstellen,ich hab nämlich ein Foto ;+


----------



## Jirko (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

hallo fishermax #h

einfach die option *anhänge verwalten* unter der option *zusätzliche einstellungen* wählen. dann in dem sich öffnenden fenster, das von dir gewünschte pic auf deiner festplatte in deinem explorer suchen und mit nem doppelklick bestätigen. mit nem klick auf *hochladen* und nem anschließenden einstellen deines posts, erscheint dein bild als anhang.

aber bitte beachten, daß dein pic nur maximal 97,7 KB groß sein darf #h


----------



## ErnyC (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Tja, was soll ich sagen #t  #t 


hab ich doch einst bei meinem Angelurlaub auf Mallorca ein Petersmännchen gefangen... wußt damals aber noch nicht welche Gefahr von dem Tier ausgeht :m 

Nun... da wir das Tier nicht kannten haben wir es filetiert und lecker gebraten #d 

Gott sei Dank ist nix passiert!

Daheim hat mich dann fast der Schlag getroffen als ich im Internet das Petersmännchen gefunden hatte und über sein Gift gelesen hab |kopfkrat 


viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## fishermax (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

OK,danke,ich muss das Bild noch daheim suchen und dann einscannen.
Bis Mittwoch müsst ichs schaffen.:g#6 

Max


----------



## drogba (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

@fischermax in welchem land wurdest du den "attackiert"? wenn es im mittelmeer war und der fisch rot war und so ausah wie ein kleiner zackenbarsch dann war es der hier sicherlich http://www.friulanasubacquei.it/foto/iardinof/cernia.jpg


----------



## eisentrude (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

@wodibo: auch dann ists mit Vorsicht zu geniessen! Beim Grundangeln in Südnorge hatten wir etliche der Süssen - und immer mit nem Lappen abgehakt. Ich hab mir aber auch mit eben diesen meine Wurmfinger abgewischt und da war doch noch der Riss im Finger vom Vortagspilken - Resultat: vier Tage Klumppfote! Merke: zwei Lappen mitnehmen  

Wenn ich diesen Kameraden dran hab red ich ihn mit "Sie" an. Dicken Lappen drum und abgehakt. So gut kann der gar nicht schmecken als das ich mich da auf was einlasse.[/QUOTE]


----------



## fishermax (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Ne der wars net , weil der hatte keine blauen punkte, ich krieg des mit dem bild net hin :c  wenn ich bei profil auf anhänge geh dann kommt  immer nur 

'sie haben keine anhänge' . Was mach ich denn falsch?


----------



## ralle (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

@ fishermax

schicks mir per E-Mail ich setz es dann hier rein !!

ralfthomas1@gmx.de


----------



## ralle (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Hier das Bild von fishermax



[


----------



## can (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Hi,den fisch auf dem bild nennen wir in der türkei scorpionfish.Bei uns macht man eine suppe von schmeckt ganz lecker und gibt in größen von 5 cm bis 40cm mich hatte vor jahren mal einer gestochen ist nicht so gefährlich wie das petermännchen die kiemenstachel sind nicht sehr giftig wie die am rücken.bin mir nicht sicher ob das stimmt aber als gegengift verwenden unsere prof.fischer amoniak..


----------



## der Wolfsbarsch (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

hallo im forum der giftigen fische.

ich ahbe beim angeln von der küste auf fuerteventura machmal ein petermännchen nach dem anderen auf kleine fischfetzen ander angel.
wer den kleinen burschen nicht kennt kann seinen urlaub beenden so wie es einem berliner ehepaar passierte.die packten alles an was aus dem wasser kam.ich hatte sie noch gewarnt und ihnen empfohlen jeden fisch den sie nicht kennen (und die kannten keinen )mit einen lappen oder handschuh anzufassen.
die balina meenten ;wat denn die kleenen und schon war der urlaub beendet da er sehr empfindlich auf das gift des petermännchens reagierte.

auch sehr vorsichtig beim stachelrochen denn der stachel bleibt laut lektüre bis zu 6 monate giftig.


ich wünsche euch ein gesundes angeln

der wolfsbarsch |uhoh:  |uhoh:  |kopfkrat  #6


----------



## mikemolto (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

.............gefährlich, klar.

Aber sie schmecken verdammt lecker. Im Mittelmeeraum schmeißt keiner diesen Fisch weg, bloß weil er sich fies zu wehren weiß.#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. März 2005)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Es lebe die Würstchenzange!
Nicht nur beim Kleinfischangeln gegen den Fischschleim, nein auch giftige Stachler (und nervige Kaulbarsche) sind damit zu bändigen!
Also nie ohne große Hebel-Würstchenzange, eine lange Lösezange und dicke Keule ans Wasser, dann seid ihr schon mal auf der stärkeren Seite !  :g


----------



## pargo (6. April 2005)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

...und im atlantik natürlich auch 
das petermännchen ist ein wahnsinnig leckerer fisch, weißes festes fleisch mit zartem geschmack. 
fischen auf grund, gern auf sand, mit sardinenstücken und mittlerem haken (18mm spitze-schenkel). 
ist vielleicht nicht so fein, aber für petermännchenfischer sehr zu empfehlen:
gabel und schere.
der gabelstich in den kopf fixiert den fisch drehfrei, dann mit der schere die giftstacheln kappen (rückenflosse, kiemendeckel) und spätestens dann bitte abschlagen und ausnehmen.

tipp: vorsichtig bleiben, auch bei einem winzling: so ein stich in die hand ist absolut nicht lustig, dafür aber unvergeßlich!


----------



## CyTrobIc (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

hab nochn nie'n petermännchen in der ostsee gesehen geschweige gefangen.


----------



## Ostfriese3000 (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

HI,
um noch mal auf Petrusautor seine Barsche und Zander zurückzukommen.Kaulbarsche haben in ihren Stacheln tatsächlich ein schwaches Gift das bei manchen Leuten Jucken hervorruft....


----------



## Johnnie Walker (4. April 2007)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

gibts außer dem petermänchen im mittelmeer sonst noch giftige fische ? hab da mal vor vielen jahren als ich 10-11 war nachts im hafen so einen komischen grundel artigen fisch gefangen, weiß jem. was das vllt für einer war ?


----------



## LAC (5. April 2007)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Hallo zusammen,

@ Havkat

Da hast du recht, es immer gut wenn mal wieder eine warnung betreffend der giftfische hier eingestellt wird, obwohl ja schon viel darüber geschrieben wurde und ich auch mein senf dazu getan habe. 
Es ist richtig was du schreibst, dass die meisten giftstoffe bei temperaturen von 50-70 grand C denaturieren, jedoch sollte man sofort damit beginnen, bevor sich das gift im umliegenden gewebe verbreitet bzw. in den kreislauf eindringt. Die beste methode ist bei diesen tempetaruren die stelle zu betupfen mit einen lappen, da man damit höhere temperaturen erreichen (vertragen) kann.  Die schmerzen sind gewaltig und können gelindert werden mit morphinderivate (z.b. morphinsulfat). 

Ich bin vor 35 jahren vom petermännchen beim tauchen (kornaten im mittelmeer) gestochen worden, er hat die angewohnheit durch eine schnelle bewegungen, alle stacheln einzusetzen.
Nach zwei stunden ist die inkubationszeit - da konnte ich nicht mehr lesen und nur noch silben erkennen. Wünsche es keinen, denn ich dachte schon, die heimreise ist im zinksarg. Es zählt zu den gefährlichsten gifttieren europas und einige gehen tödlich aus. 
Achtung angler ! Selbst beim toten tier sind die giftdrüsen noch intakt, er bsitzt je nach art, zwei bis sieben rückenstacheln und am kiemendeckel der dorn.

@ Karlchen 40

Deine vieperqueise ist ein gebräuchlicher deutscher name und ist das kleine petermännchen - es zählt zu den giftigsten fischen dieser artenarmen familie.

Petermännchen: familie: Trachinidae
Grösse: 30 bis 50 cm
ihre nächsten Verwandten sind die himmelsgucker (Uranoscopidae) mit denen sie gemeinsam die unterordnung der drachenfische (Trachinoidei) bilden.

Vier arten von petermännchen kommen in unseren breiten vor:
Die grösste art ist das mittelmeerpetermännchen (Trachinus areneus)
Gewöhnliches Petermännchen (Trachinus draco)
Kleines Petermännchen (Trachinus vipera)
 und das Strahlenpetermännchen ( Trachinus radiatus oder lineatus)
wobei das kleine petermännchen wie schon erwähnt, das giftigste ist.

Nun schreiben wir hier von giftige Fische - es müsste eigentlich heissen, was ist denn alles giftig unter wasser, das kann ein buch werden und wir können uns dann ein jahr unterhalten, es fängt beim seeigel an, geht über quallen und borstenwürmer und endet beim  biss des etwa zwanzig zentimeter kleinen blaugefleckten oktopus (Hapalochlaene maculosa) der tödlich ist. Und eine Muräne an der angel, ist in zweierlei hinsicht gefährlich, ihr biss ruft eine entzündug hervor(sie hat zwar keine giftdrüsen) aber der schleim hat es in sich und das blut ist sehr giftig, wie fast alle aalartigen fische. 

Empfehlenswert ist auf drei pilker zu verzichten und sich ein fachbuch zu besorgen z.b. gefährliche meerestiere, bevor es zu spät ist und man nicht mehr lesen kann, da die augen für immer verschlossen sind.

Ich glaube es ist ein gedanken wert!

Viele grüsse aus dänemark


----------



## Arbun (2. November 2007)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Hi,

wollte mal wissen ob jemand davon schon gehört hat,

10% Ammoniak über Wunde kippen (petermänchen/Viperfisch)
und angeblich kaum symptome, soll in Kroatien Pflichtbestandteil der 1. Hilfe Box sein...!?

habs von hier (leider nur Kroatisch)

Übersetzung:"[...]Kommt es zum Stich durchs Petermänchen, reicht es aus die Gegend des Einstiches mit etwas Ammoniak einzureiben und der Schmerz wird aufhören, und mit ihm alle anderen Folgen des Stiches. In der letzten Zeit tragen immer mehr Fischer ein Fläschchen 10%tigen Ammoniaks mit sich, den man in allen Apotheken kaufen kann, und alle schwören auf seine effektivität. Außerdem ist Ammoniak, durch entscheidung des Ministäriums, Pflichtinhalt der Schiffs-Erste-Hilfe-Box.[...]"

Original:"[...]Ukoliko dođe do uboda pauka, dovoljno je mjesto uboda premazati sa malo amonijaka i bol će nestati, a sa njom i sve druge posljedice uboda. U posljednje vrijeme sve više ribolovaca sa sobom nosi bočicu deset postotnog amonijaka koji se može kupiti u svim apotekama i svi se kunu u njegovu efikasnost. Osim toga, amonijak je, odlukom Ministarstva, obavezan dio brodske kutije «Prve pomoći».[...]"

|kopfkrat*Achtung: Ammoniaklösung ist stark alkalisch = ätzend (sicher abhängig von Konzentration der Lösung)*

Das hört für mich nach so nem Hokuspokus Wundermittel an...?

Gruß, Arbun


----------



## Petrusautor (3. November 2007)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Erfahrung mit dieser Sache hatte ein urlauber auf den Malediven und berichtete darüber im Malediven-Forum:
http://www.malediven-community.com/csb/forum.php?bid=forum&do=show&what=start&id=17986&forum=3&ab=0

Zitat:
Ein anderes Mal bin ich in Italien auf ein Petermännchen getreten.
Da denkt man ja nicht an Badeschuhe, da gibt es ja keine Riffe oder Steine im Wasser. Der Stachel steckte, der Fuss war dick. Die Rettungsschwimmer zogen den Stachel und gaben mir Ammoniak oder sowas drauf. Stank jedenfalls so. Schwoll nach 2 Tagen wieder ab.
Zitatende


----------



## gegenstrom (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Hallo guckt mal einer,
Petermännchen?? Geangelt im Oktober an der Cote Azur. Allerdings weit draußen. 
Wenn ja, hab ich verdammt Glück gehabt, dass ich dem Kleinen beim abhaken nicht weh tun wollte und vorsichtig war.

Gruß Frank


----------



## RickyMike (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*



gegenstrom schrieb:


> Hallo guckt mal einer,
> Petermännchen?? Geangelt im Oktober an der Cote Azur. Allerdings weit draußen.
> Wenn ja, hab ich verdammt Glück gehabt, dass ich dem Kleinen beim abhaken nicht weh tun wollte und vorsichtig war.
> 
> Gruß Frank


 

Ja, etwas mehr als Glück würde ich sagen.
Also wenn ich eins dran habe, dann vergesse ich alles was ich über Waidgerechtes Verhalten kenne. Es gibt nur eins, der Fisch muss weg und zwar ohne mich zu stechen.


----------



## Petrusautor (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Lach! Vermutlich hat das der "Kleine" sehr dankbar zur Kenntnis genommen und sich auch Mühe gegeben, Dir nicht weh zu tun! Welch ein Glück für beide Seiten, dass da Petrus seine Finger dazwischen hatte.


----------



## gegenstrom (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Hallo,
mir läufts gerade kalt den Rücken runter, aber besser als ein heisser Finger im Oktober an der Cote Azur.

Danke für die schnelle Antworten

Frank


----------



## SteinbitIII (19. März 2008)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Oh Oha.....|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
ich hatte wohl auch riesig Glück bei meinen Urlaub auf Gran Canaria letzte Woche......
hatte nämlich wohl auch so ein Biest dran......hatte mir gar nichts gedacht dabei..fand ihn ganz hübsch, schön säuberlich vom Haken befreit mit der blossen Hand...das alles zweimal, nicht gestochen, nix passiert..., ich wusste es ja auch nicht besser!!!!
Aber als ich so ein Ding beim Fischen vom Boot mit Skipper wieder am Band hatte, drehte der Captain voll duch :"*toxic fish,toxic fish!!!!!"*
Er war ganz ausser sich, erzählte von den schauerlichsten Geschichten rund um diesen Fisch und schlug ihn letztendlich mit ner *Baseballkeule *vom Haken |uhoh:|uhoh:
mir wurde gaaaaanz anders....hier noch drei Bilder, wir reden doch vom gleichen Fisch oder????


http://img510.*ih.us/img510/171/giftfisch3gv2.jpg


http://img246.*ih.us/img246/112/giftfisch1jk2.jpg
http://img301.*ih.us/img301/2474/giftfisch2gl2.jpg


Gruß, SteinbitIII



http://img510.*ih.us/img510/171/giftfisch3gv2.3431e2a7c3.jpg


----------



## Mantafahrer (19. März 2008)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Der Fisch auf den Fotos ist jedenfalls ein Atlantischer Eidechsenfisch, _Synodus saurus_.
Der tut nix...........


----------



## SteinbitIII (19. März 2008)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Guck mal an, und die schlagen so ne Welle dort....Vielen Dank für die Info Herr Jahnke#6!!!! Ist aber auch manchmal schwierig, die Fische auseinander zu halten, schade nur um den kleinen , der vom Skipper eins mit der Baseballkeule bekommen hat....


----------



## woody (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Tach auch,

nun - es wurde viel vom Petermänchen geschrieben. Ebenfalls ein sehr schön aussehender - aber sehr schmerzhafter - Geselle ist der gestreifte Leierfisch.

Dieser kommt immer häufiger auf den Sandbänken an der Küste der Niederlande vor. 

Infos zur Gattung hier:
http://www.aquarium-kiel.de/tiere/data/GestreifterLeierfisch.html

Bilder von so einem Überltäter im Anhang. 
Mein Kollege wird den nie wieder freiwillig so schön auf der Hand präsentieren. Der Stachel an den Kiemendeckeln ist sehr schmerzhaft - über mehrere Tage hinweg. Gefangen wurde dieser Strolch gleich 2x hintereinander (!) innerhalb einer Stunde auf einer Sandbank nahe dem Westgat (NW von Neltje Jans / Niederlande) vom verankerten Boot. Man konnte beim zweiten Mal noch die Stelle (d.h. das Loch...) sehen wo beim Erstenmal der Haken saß. So ein gefräßiges kleines Schei**erchen.....#d

....aber schön isser - das muss man schon sagen.....:q

Gruss,
Woody


----------



## Johnnie Walker (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

aber sterben kann man von so einem vieh nicht oder ? (wenn man nicht alergisch darauf reagiert)


----------



## Sontagsangler (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Hallo 
ich heiß Felix und ich hab ne Frage. Ich bin neu im Anglerboard und ich weiß net wie man Nachrichten Verfassen kann und sie dann wie du Frei Reinstellen kann. Ich kann irgendwie nur Persönliche Nachrichten schreiben. 

Würde mich Freuen wenn du Zurück schreibst

Felix


----------



## Petris Heile Hand (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Hallo,
Ich hätte auch noch eine Frage, wie Häufig sind die Petermänchen? ;+
Wir fahren eben in ein paar Tagen nach
Kreta um zu Angeln und um Ferien zu machen.

gruss petris heile hand #h


----------



## ErnyC (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

also auf Malle hab ich sie recht häufig gesehn.... aber gefangen haben wir nur Eines in acht Tagen... von daher..

wünsch Euch Petri Heil und schöne Ferien ;+)


----------



## ErnyC (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*



SteinbitIII schrieb:


> Oh Oha.....|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> ich hatte wohl auch riesig Glück bei meinen Urlaub auf Gran Canaria letzte Woche......
> hatte nämlich wohl auch so ein Biest dran......hatte mir gar nichts gedacht dabei..fand ihn ganz hübsch, schön säuberlich vom Haken befreit mit der blossen Hand...das alles zweimal, nicht gestochen, nix passiert..., ich wusste es ja auch nicht besser!!!!
> Aber als ich so ein Ding beim Fischen vom Boot mit Skipper wieder am Band hatte, drehte der Captain voll duch :"*toxic fish,toxic fish!!!!!"*
> ...


----------



## Svenno 02 (1. August 2008)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Ne Ne,

das sind Eidechsenfische, wie Mantafahrer das schon beschrieben hat, die tun nichts!


----------



## Fattony (18. August 2008)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Habe voriges Jahr einen gefangen.

Wusste nicht das es dieser war und bat meinen Bruder den Haken zu lösen.

naja ..

Hat ihn halt gestochen

Gut das ich Kroatisch konnte ..

Anwohner dort erklärten uns das mit dem heißen Wasser.

Sein Finger ist schwarz angelaufen.

Naja, ich passe nun halt auf was ich erwische ^^


----------



## H2Ofreund (21. August 2008)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Hier ein Fall dazu aus der Wismarbucht. Der erfolgreiche Angler wurde beim Hakenlösen natürlich gestochen. Schon komisch, dass sie es erst jetzt schreiben, da der Fall schon 1 Jahr zurückliegt.

Zum Artikel


----------



## Arbun (24. August 2008)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Ich hab vor 2 Wochen auch so ein Biest gefangen in Kroatien, erst war ich ziemlich erschrocken, aber ein älterer Herr hat mir geholfen. Der hat angeblich schon an die 50 gefangen und wurde 5x gestochen. Einmal weils nachts auf Boot war und er nix gesehen hat, mußte er danach ins Krankenhaus, er sagte er wäre fast gestorben und hat Infusionen gebraucht...|uhoh:

Er sagte ich soll den Fisch auf den Boden herablassen, hat ihn mit meinem Fischtöter "erschlagen" |smash: und dann sich mit dem Schuh auf den Fisch gestellt, an der Schnur fest gehalten, und den Kopf hinter/mit den Rückenstacheln abgesägt. Erst dann hat er den Fisch am Maul gepackt und den Hacken gelöst. Kopf gleich ins Meer entsorgt (sollte man nicht wo Schwimmer sind!)... Der Fisch ohne Kopf hatte 19cm...

Der Mann meinte der Fisch sei super schmackhaft... stimmt wirklich, ist vergleichbar mit Seehecht! :m

Aber irgendwie glaub ich sollte man aufpassen keine offenen Wunden zu haben. Als ich den Fisch gewaschen hab, hat das etwas auf der Haut leicht gebrannt...|kopfkrat

Ist die Methode Idiotensicher, oder soll ich so ein Vieh nächstes mal lieber wieder zurückwerfen???


----------



## Okken_Deluxe (24. August 2008)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Gut Zu wissen


----------



## MarcinMaximus (25. August 2008)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Ich habe letzte Woche auch eines in der Adria gefangen. Dazu noch mein EINZIGER Fisch in den ganzen zwei Wochen!!!#d


----------



## slush (25. August 2008)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

au was beissen die denn überhaupt - seeringel - krabben ? - alles?


----------



## Arbun (25. August 2008)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Bei mir hats Viech auf Tintenfischstück gebissen, aber ich glaub generell auf Naturköder... In nem Buch steht "Nahrung: hauptsächlich Kleintiere, z.B. Garnelen und kleinere Grundfische"

Daher Fischfetzen, Krabben... Würmer und Muscheln sind dann sicherlich auch aufm Speiseplan... vielleicht auch kleine GuFis die Grundnah geführt werden? |kopfkrat

Vielleicht hat da noch jemand andere Erfahrungen?


----------



## rob (25. August 2008)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

ich war heuer vor kroatien segeln.
beim nachtfischen erwischte ich auf ein fischstückchen ein petermännchen.
ich hab das biest nicht gleich erkannt und beim ansehen zappelte es und stach mir mit dem kiemenstachel in den rechten zeigefinger.
sofort ein starkes brennen das sich später von der einstichstelle bis in den oberarm zog.
ich hab sofort mit dem feuerzeug  die wunde mit hitze behandelt.immer solange den finger in die flamme wie es gerade noch erträglich ist.danach gleich wieder.das machte ich so eine viertel stunde.
nach einigen stunden lies der schmerz im arm nach und ich spürte die einstichstelle später noch mehrere tage unangenehm.
entzunden hat sich nichts und schwarz ist zum glück auch nichts geworden.denke mein glück war, dass der stachel nicht so tief eindrang und ich sofort mit hitze das gift behandelte.
jetzt weiss ich aber, dass heisses wasser besser gewesen wäre.
muss mal das foto suchen wie ich meinen finger gerade rette:m:q
lg rob


----------



## Tagger (25. August 2008)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*



slush schrieb:


> au was beissen die denn überhaupt - seeringel - krabben ? - alles?



Bei mir haben die auf alles gebissen was ich an Kunstköder reingeworfen hab |gr:


----------



## Arbun (26. August 2008)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Die Biester scheinen ja auf alles zu gehen, was ihnen vors Maul kommt#d

@rob: hast du dir da nicht ordentlich den Finger verbrannt? Stell ich mir schmerzhaft vor... :c 

Hat schon jemand die Methode mit 10% igem Ammoniak selber probiert, wie effektiv die is (im vergleich zu heißem Wasser), oder kennt medizinische Laborberichte? Sowas wär (wenns hilft) dann echt sinnvoll für die Schiffsapotheke... 

Petermännchen gibts ja bis nach Norge


----------



## Arbun (26. August 2008)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Habe grad gelesen* von Ammoniak ist abzuraten, da Ammoniaklösung stark alkalisch = ätzend ist...* is noch ne Methode von vorm 2. Weltkrieg, damals auch in D verwendet...
*Link/Quelle1:* Taucher.Net
*Link/Quelle2:*_Gift_ - _Tiere und ihre Waffen_: Eine Einführung für Biologen, Chemiker und Mediziner. Ein Leitfaden für Touristen: Gerhard G. Habermehl

Besser als die "Heißwassermethode" sei auch die *"Temperatur-Schock-Methode"*

"Da es sich beim Gift des Petermännchens um ein hitzelabiles Toxin handelt, wird immer wieder auf die so genannte „Heißwassermethode“ (19) verwiesen: die betroffene Extremität wird in heißes Wasser gehalten, um das Toxin zu inaktivieren. Diese unkonventionelle Methode ist allerdings nicht unumstritten, da es in zahlreichen Fällen zu ernsthaften Verbrühungen kam.
Von den Experten in Südfrankreich wurde diese Methode weiterentwickelt und so wird dort routinemäßig mittlerweile die so genannte „Temperatur-Schock-Methode“ mit großem Erfolg angewendet. 
Das von dem Stich des Petermännchens betroffene Hautareal wird zunächst einer dosierten Temperaturerhöhung ausgesetzt. Dafür wird vorzugsweise ein Fön verwendet. Da dieser jedoch nicht immer am Strand verfügbar ist, kann auf eine brennende Zigarette zurückgegriffen werden: Diese wird für einige Minuten an das betroffene Hautareal gehalten (daher "_im Abstand von einem halben bis einem Zentimeter über die Hautstelle_" Quelle4) ohne eine Verbrennung zu verursachen. Direkt im Anschluss daran wird die Haut einer extremen Temperaturdifferenz durch Aufbringen eines Eisbeutels ausgesetzt.
Eine in Marseille durchgeführte kontrollierte Studie (8) ergab bei allen auf diese Weise behandelten Patienten einen beachtlichen Erfolg: Die Patienten waren zumeist innerhalb weniger Minuten nachhaltig beschwerdefrei und die Gabe von Analgetika war nicht erforderlich. Die Patienten, die diese Temperatur-Schock-Methode ablehnten, waren signifikant länger und deutlich ausgeprägter symptomatisch (27,6 Stunden gegenüber 25 Minuten)."
Link/Quelle3: _Deutsches Ärzteblatt_ 
siehe auch
Link/Quelle4: _Ärzte Zeitung "__Bei Stich von Petermännchen hilft ein Temperaturschock"_

Interessant auch:q
*"Intoxikationen durch aktiv giftige Meerestiere: Urin hilft*
Ein biologisches und sofort verfügbares Mittel gegen die Stiche der Petermännchen lernten wir in der Nordbretagne von Einheimischen kennen: Sofortiges und ausgiebiges Benetzen der Stichstelle mit Urin linderte den Schmerz und verhinderte stärkere lokale Reaktionen. Möglicherweise ist es auch eine Art Temperatur-Schock-Methode, denn die Fische als Poikilotherme haben ja höchstens eine Körpertemperatur, die der Wassertemperatur entspricht. Badeschuhe sind sehr wirkungsvoll, aber nur dann, wenn sie geschlossen und nicht netzartig durchbrochen sind. Die Petermännchen finden die Lücken."
Link/Quelle4: _Deutsches Ärzteblatt_

hier nochmal die schöne Beschreibung von Vergiftungsfällen... Link5


----------



## floxfisch (15. September 2008)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Hmm also es ist ja immer wieder die Rede von Temperatur bzw. erwärmen der Einstichstelle um die Eiweisse des Giftes zu zerstören. Theoretisch müsste dann doch auch so ein "Bite away"(http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=bit07501&GTID=) Stick, also die Teile die auch für Wespen- oder andere Insektenstiche verwendet werden, funktionieren. Zumindest erwärmen die für einige Sekunden die betreffende Stelle auf ca. 50 Grad, kann man ja dann auch öfter machen. Oder reichen 50 Grad bei Giften wie vom Petermännchen nicht aus, ist ja nun mal kein Insekt. Wäre aber auf jeden Fall praktisch wenn das mit den Dingern gehen würde, sind klein, passen in jede Tasche und wiegen tun die auch nix.

Weis zufällig einer ob das mit den Dingern gehen würde, dann pack ich mir nämlich so ein Teil in meine Brandungstasche und gut is.

Gruß
floxfisch


----------



## noworkteam (15. September 2008)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Zange , Ein- oder Zweieuro-Stück, Sturmfeuerzeug, fertig ist die "Wärme-Behandlung".....

Gruß


Noworkteam

PS. perfekt ist ein breitkopfiger Nadel / Schraube


----------



## floxfisch (16. September 2008)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Na ja, Zange, Münze pder Schraube und Strumfeuerzeg sind sicherlich ne einfache Sache. Aber wenn man alleine ist, wegen des Stiches doch eher "etwas" angespannt, dann noch mit drei Dingen und zwei Händen (wovon im Zweifel eine schon ziemich schmerzt) hantieren und das auch noch in Ruhe.....ich weis ja nicht ob das so gut gehen würde......
Ist halt die Frage wie heiß oder warm das ganze dann wirklich sein muss damit es funktioniert, wenn 50 Grad wie bei den Byte Away Teilen reichen, halte ich das für die perfekteste Lösung und die Wärmefläche ist allemal so groß wie eine Nagel- oder Schraubenkopf, wie gesagt die Temperatur wäre da das Zünglein an der Waage. Ich hab bisher immer nur gehört und gelesen (möglichst warm, je nach dem wie der Betroffene es noch aushält) und das kann im Zweifel ja ziemlich heiß sein. Nur wie heiß muss es sein damit es funktioniert ist nach wie vor die Frage. Keine Ahnung ab welcher Temperatur die Eiweisse im Gift zerstört werden.

Gruß
floxfisch


----------



## Petrusautor (17. September 2008)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

In den letzten Tagen geisterte ein Bericht durch die Magazinsendungen des deutschen Fersehens über einen Angler, der in der Ostsee ein Petermännchen gefangen und durch das Tier verletzt wurde. Dabei wurde gesagt, dass es sich um einen Fisch handle, der nicht in der Ostsee heimisch sei. 

Falsch, gefährlich falsch recherchiert!

Gerade dort habe ich während früherer Dänemarkurlaube viele dieser goldigen Kerle gefangen. Seither habe ich immer einen ledernen Arbeitshandschuh dabei. Auch während meiner Bootstouren an der schleswig-holsteinischen Küste, sowie bei Angelfahrten mit Kuttern in der Lübecker Bucht und rund Fehmarn sind mir einige der Burschen auf Naturköder gegangen. 
Vorzugsweise wurden sie in Tiefen von weniger als 12 m gefangen, je flacher der Bereich war, umso größer die Chance auf ein Petermännchen.

Möglich, dass es sich in den Boddengewässern von Meck/Pomm anders verhält, weil die Wassermischung dort eher Brack- als Seewasser ist. Vielleicht kann ja dazu mal ein einheimischer Angler etwas berichten?


----------



## floxfisch (18. September 2008)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Bin zwar kein einheimischer Angler der Bodden Gegend, habe aber einiges an Informationen zu Petermännchen und deren Verhalten gelesen.
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist die Temperatur wohl sogar entscheidender als die Wasserbeschaffenheit oder die Trübung des Wassers.
In den Sommermonaten wenn das Wasser wärmer ist kommen sie wohl immer näher an die Küsten und damit auch ins flachere Wasser. Verhaltensbedingt, weil sie sich im Sand eingarben, dummerweise auch meist in die Nähe von Badestränden mit reinem Sandgrund. Habe gehört, dass sie sich teilweise sogar in unmettelbarer Nähe des Ufers einbuddeln, also in sehr sehr flachem Wasser.
Wird im Herbst das Wasser wieder kälter, ziehen sie sich wieder in tiefere Bereiche zurück.
Bei recht unruhigem Wasser, also entsprechnder Strömung oder Wasserbewegung am Grund, bleiben sie dann wohl eher eingebuddelt. Insofern könnte es natürlch sein, dass man bei trüberem Wasser weniger aktive Petermännchen hat als bei klarer und ruhiger See. Bin da allerdings auch nicht wirklich ein Profi was das genaue Verhalten angeht, habe halt nur wegen eines Mallorca Urlaubs und Meldungen über gesichtete Petermänchen an den Stränden angefangen zu recherchieren. Man will sich ja schließlich nicht durch so eine kleine Stachelrotznase den Urlaub versauen lassen. 


Gruß
floxfisch


----------



## Arbun (18. September 2008)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

@floxfisch: Nach dem was ich gelesen hab könnte so ein Byte Away schon helfen

Link von der "Toxologischen Abteilung, Klinikum Rechts der Isar, München"

"*THERAPIE*: Überwärmungstherapie wirksam 
  - HITZEMETHODE (1,2,3,4):  betroffene Extremität in noch 
   tolerierbar heißes Wasser (bis ca. 45°C) für > 30 Min. 
   (Wassertemp.-Kontrolle -> CAVE VERBRENNUNG) (2) 
 -TEMPERATUR-VARIATIONS-Methode:2Min. lokale Überhitzung 
mit Föhn od. Zigarettenglut dann Kühlen mit Eis beseitigt 
   Schmerz + Schwellung bei 43 Pat in min 5 Min. - max. 2h 
   (bei nur Schmerztherapie bei 8 Pat. Schmerzdauer 8-48h(6) 
 - evtl. Nerven-Leitungsblock der betroffenen Extremität(1) 
--IMPFUNG: Tetanusschutz beachten 


*TOXIN* 
--Proteinmixtur, gewebezerstörend ohne neuromuskuläre 
  Wirkung(4) 
  hitzelabil bei 100° C in 1h komplett denaturiert (3) 
--enthält: Hyaluronidase, Cholinestheraseaktivität;  
  hämolytische Aktivität; 5-Hydroxytryptamin (3,4) 
--Tierversuch: macht Hypotonie, lokal ischämische Nekrosen,  
  evtl. ZNS-Depression, sowohl Vasokonstriktion wie Vaso- 
  dilatation (3)"

PS: Ich mußte, trotz einer Begegnung beim Angeln sowie beim Apnoe-Tauchen, Gott sei Dank, mit den Giftstacheln keine Bekanntschaft machen... hab mich deshalb auch lieber für den Fall informiert, ohne Experte zu sein


----------



## floxfisch (19. September 2008)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

@Arbun
Danke das sind ja denn doch noch mal gute Infos.
Hab den ByteAway auch schon im Urlaubsgepäck. Der wird 50 Grad heiß und ist immer für jeweils max. 6 Sek. an und dann für 2 Sekunden aus. Kann also als Notfallmaßnahme schon mal sehr effizient sein, allerdings sollte man sich ja trotzdem im Fall der Fälle zu einem Arzt begeben.
Na mal sehen ich werde versuchen den Kontakt mit solchen Viechern zu vermeiden.

Gruß
floxfisch


----------



## teambadwaldsee (20. September 2008)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

ja petermännchen sind echt net lustig , obwohl ich wusste das sie giftig sind haat mich eins beim hakenlösen durchs hantuch gestochen. wenn euch sowas passiert gleich mit hitze behandeln heißem wasser usw.


----------



## Jose (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

zum petermännchen:
die diversen 'therapien' sind mehr als fraglich, meist nicht anwendbar (heißes wasser auf der klippe?) und in der regel arg schmerzhaft und folgen wohl eher der logik aus der witzekammer des jugendrotkreuzes: "brandwunden? ausschschneiden, schnittwunden sind leichter zu behandeln".

einzig probates und sicheres mittel ist, den (stich)kontakt zu vermeiden.
sezt kenntnis der giftigen fische voraus, zum petermännchen, bzw. zu den viperqueisen generell_._
ich sag mal so: fisch mit 'stichlingsstacheln', also dem dreizack vor der rückenflosse, bedeutet ungutes. ein tuch zum anfassen taugt nicht, GAR NICHT ANFASSEN!. waidgerechtigkeit hin & her, @pargos methode hab ich in portugal gelernt, vorsicht vorsicht!

macht euch schlau, hier ist noch so'n steckbrief aus wikipedi,
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Petermännchen

euch und dem Eidechsenfisch zum schutze.

>> wer nicht lesen will muss eben fühlen, viel spass dabei :-(


----------



## Mühlkoppe (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*



Jose schrieb:


> euch und dem Eidechsenfisch zum schutze.



moin,

nur um sicherzustellen, dass es hier nicht zu Verwechselungen kommt: 
Der Eidechsenfisch ( http://www.starfish.ch/Korallenriff/Eidechsenfisch.html ) hat nichts mit dem Petermännchen zu tun. Der sieht zwar aus wie ein Alien, ist aber völlig ungiftig.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## LAC (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*



Jose schrieb:


> zum petermännchen:
> die diversen 'therapien' sind mehr als fraglich, meist nicht anwendbar (heißes wasser auf der klippe?) und in der regel arg schmerzhaft und folgen wohl eher der logik aus der witzekammer des jugendrotkreuzes: "brandwunden? ausschschneiden, schnittwunden sind leichter zu behandeln".
> 
> einzig probates und sicheres mittel ist, den (stich)kontakt zu vermeiden.
> ...


 

Hallo Jose,
im ersten absatz, erwähnst du, dass die methode mit dem warmen wasser aus der witzekammer des roten kreuzes kommenn kann.
Da täuscht du dich ganz gewaltig, denn nur diese methode kann ein teil des giftes zerstören, denn es ist kein gegengift vorhanden. 
Es kann natürlich sein, dass aus solchen jugendlagern des roten kreuzes, witze gemacht werden, ist es die heißwasser methode - ist es richtig, ist es was du erwähnst - ausschneiden oder was auch immer, ist es unwissen. Wenn einer jedoch weltmeister im druckverband anlegen ist und jede nacht im lager die mund zu mund beatmung dürchführt - dann entstehen schnell solche witze, wie du sie erwähnst. 

Selbst einige ärzte kennen sich nicht aus und müssen sich erst informieren. Sie erkennen nur, es muss ein gifttier gewesen sein und nach aussagen vom angler, war es ein petermännchen.
So, so dann werden wir mal schauen wird man hören. - man sollte in einigen ländern den fisch mitbringen, dann wird der arzt nicht mal schauen bei einigen arten, sondern muss lange suchen in seinem fachbuch, damit er den böse stecher mit namen kennt - dann schläft sein patient schon. 

Es geht nur über diese heißwasser methode um ein teil des giftes zu zerstören - sonst hilft nur eine stärkung des kreislaufes - sonst nichts.

Nun gebe ich dir recht, man sollte den fisch meiden, denn das gift ist noch wirksam beim toten tier. 

Der wunde punkt liegt ganz woanders, man muss es erstmal erkennen und um welche art es sich denn dabei handelt. Nach langer zeit habe ich mal hier ein blick wieder drauf geworfen und mir die postings durchgelesen - die meisten so sage ich wissen gar nicht, was sie an der angel haben. Hier werden ja schon die arten verwechselt, wie soll man dann die einzelnen petermännchen noch unterscheiden können, denn nur das kleine petermännchen auch als viepernqueise bekannt, hat das stärkste gift. Es ist zwar eine artenarme familie - trotzdem sehen sie alle etwas anders aus. 

Zum glück ist das kleine petermännchen in der nord- und ostsee nicht so stark vertreten, aber das grosse ist sehr häufig anzutreffen,
Nun ist jeder fisch mal klein, deshalb wird auch hier im board immer vom kleinen petermännchen gepostet obwohl das grosse an der angel hing. Es lohnt sich also mal ein fachbuch über die fische sich anzuschaffen - sonst kann der urlaub schnell ein ende haben.
Da fällt mir ein fachgespräch unter angler ein, welches ich aufgeschnappt habe, da unterhielten sich zwei angler über den in hvide sande vom ufer aus geangelten fisch - es war ein kleiner kabeljau. Da sagte der eine zum anderen, dass ist ein dorsch, da sagte der andere, dass kann nicht sein, die sind doch viel größer.

Es war kein petermännchen, wo das gift noch beim toten tier wirksam ist, dieser kabeljau wird im toten zustand noch wachsen, wenn man zuhause davon berichtet.

So farbenfroh ist die angelei


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Es lebe die Würstchenzange!
> Nicht nur beim Kleinfischangeln gegen den Fischschleim, nein auch giftige Stachler (und nervige Kaulbarsche) sind damit zu bändigen!
> Also nie ohne große Hebel-Würstchenzange, eine lange Lösezange und dicke Keule ans Wasser, dann seid ihr schon mal auf der stärkeren Seite !  :g



Ich meine Sowas, dann seid ihr immer am besseren Hebel: 
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31AR3Q3SAJL._SS500_.jpg

Sowas aus Kunststoff habe ich auch als "Stipperzange", ohne Zacken drin, da kann man die Fische exakter und genauer halten als mit der Hand und entschleimt die nicht, außerdem die Stachelflosser ala Flussbarsch und Kaulbarsch sicher im Griff, Giftstachler natürlich dann auch.
Wenn man will, kann man damit den Kiemen/Herzbereich auch gleich totdrücken, dann ist die erste Gefahr auch gebannt. :g


----------



## LAC (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Hallo Zusammen,
nur eine kleine information: hier ein Link, für die blauäugigen, wie sich ein stich vom petermännchen entwickeln kann. Es geht nur um das foto, und die verbreitungsgebiete, Bei der behandlung reichen 45 Grad nicht aus.

Habe den Link rausgenommeen am 20.02.19 - war veraltert und kam werbung


----------



## Jose (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Hallo Jose,
> im ersten absatz, erwähnst du, dass die methode mit dem warmen wasser aus der witzekammer des roten kreuzes kommenn kann.
> Da täuscht du dich ganz gewaltig, denn nur diese methode kann ein teil des giftes zerstören, denn es ist kein gegengift vorhanden.
> Es kann natürlich sein, dass aus solchen jugendlagern des roten kreuzes, witze gemacht werden, ist es die heißwasser methode - ist es richtig, ist es was du erwähnst - ausschneiden oder was auch immer, ist es unwissen::


also ich weiß nicht in welchen hals du meinen post bekommen hast,
ich hab nun wirklich nichts von 'ausschneiden' oder so empfohlen.
hab mich auf diverse 'latrinen'parolen bezogen, wie der stich zu behandeln sei. 
hitze kann das gift zerstören, das ist absolut richtig.
ABER, und das meine ich wirklich ernst: 
auf klippen, am strand, unterwegs also, wer kann sich da schon in kurzer zeit heisses wasser bereiten?
und wie mit dem feuerzeug ein 2-3mm tiefer stich ausreichend erhitzt werden soll, das möchte ich bei den 'leichten' brisen am meer doch mal vorgeführt bekommen (versuch doch mal mit'm feuerzeug deine finger 'drinnen' auf 45° zu erhitzen, irgendwie illusorisch, ne.)

ich denke wichtiger und praktischer ist da schon mein hinweis:
_* einzig probates* und sicheres mittel ist, den *(stich)kontakt* zu *vermeiden*.* setzt kenntnis der giftigen fische voraus*, zum petermännchen, bzw. zu den viperqueisen generell__.

_glaub mir, ich hab reichlich praktische erfahrung mit den petermännchen, war mein drittliebster fisch (saulecker!)als ich in portugal gelebt habe.
nur einmal gestochen, beim waten im flachstwasser, beim fischen nie (hab aber auch glück gehabt, bei meinem ersten an der angel hat mich ein englisches pärchen vor elenderem bewahrt, kamen laut schreiend auf mich zu "weaver!, weaver!")
der gang zum arzt ist obligatorisch - mindert die qual und die folgen aber nur 'gerinfügig', rettet aber vorm möglichen kollaps.

kurz: jugendrotkreuz ist lustig,
halbwissen und unrealistische tipps nun überhaupt nicht.
das zu ändern schreiben wir ja hier, oder?

und jetzt noch mal ganz laut dein absolut wichtiger hinweis:
*auch 'nach tagen' ist der tote fisch gefährlich!

*ps: mir hat jetzt gerade ein kollege über die schulter geschaut und meinte, man könne den ja auch vorsichtig anfassen.
vor dieser selbtüberschätzung möchte ich doch ganz scharf warnen: wer kennt denn einen barsch- oder zanderangler, der nicht beim hantieren in die strahlen oder kiemendeckel geraten ist? ich kenn keinen. bei denen ist es nur 'aua' - bei den 'vipern' unvorstellbar mehr


----------



## LAC (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

@ jose
dass du erfahrung hast, freut mich - das haben andere auch.
Nun bin ich kein arzt - denn der hat keine ahnung von fische, jedoch kenne ich einige fischarten und ihr verhalten recht gut u.a. die einzelnen petermännchen sowie ihr gift - von der theorie bis hin zur wirkung.

Ich gebe dir recht, man sollte das petermännchen meiden, es ist aber nicht immer möglich, da badene keine augen an den zehen haben. Die meistet kontakte zum petermännchen haben die berufsfischer - die sitzen natürlich nicht auf einer klippe, sondern auf dem schiff und dort besteht z.b. diese möglichkeit, schnell mit kompressen ( denn damit kann der mensch mehr hitze ertragen) ein teil des giftes unschädlich zu machen.  Dann kommen die angler, wo eine großzahl an angler, diese nur wenigen petermännchen, jedoch unterschiedlichen - nicht kennen. Sie sind nur erstaunt über diesen fisch an der angel, weil sie ihn noch nie gesehen haben. Wobei ich glaube, wenn solch ein petermännchen in der nordsee oder ostsee gefangen wird, dass dann mehrere angler ihn erkennen können, sie haben darüber gelesen und kennen etwa wie es aussieht. Da nur wenige arten diese körperform haben in den gewässern, sind sie etwas vorsichtiger und einige sind ja schon gestochen worden, wobei sie die wirkung des giftes zum teil falsch einschätzen - da der richtige Stecher - das kleine peternännchen - noch nicht gekommen ist, 

Dieses ist aber nicht der fall in den mediteranen bereichen oder im atlantik - da angeln die meisten in einer wundertüte und kennen gerade mal die fische, die sie gerne angeln möchten. Da sie aber meistens andere am haken bekommen, die zum teil nicht gefährlich sind jedoch nur vom körper so aussehen, verwechselt man oft dort dieses. 

Die Unterscheidung der einzelnen petermännchen, die sich auch noch im farbton je nach gebiet unterscheiden - das wäre doch zuviel verlangt vom angler - man will doch angeln und ist kein ichthyologe, der die fische studiert.

Nun zählt gerade das kleine petermännchen - welches wie ich schon erwähnt habe,  in der nordsee/ostsee sehr selten vorkommt - zu den gefährlichsten gifttieren europas.
Da ist eine kreuzotter, wo mehr menschen gerade hier in dänemark von gebissen werden harmlos gegen, obwohl ihr gift weitaus stärker ist. Und ein angler auf dem weg zum wasser - oder wie du erwähnst - auf der klippe sitzt,  kann von der kreuzotter gebissen und gleichzeitig noch vom petermännchen gestochen werden. Es ist möglich.

Zum glück kann die kreuzotter nur etwa 15 cm den kopf hoch heben und hat nicht die menge an giftstoff, deshalb ist sie auch sehr sparsam mit dem zeug und nicht immer lässt sie beim biss was ab - sie hat nur eine gaz geringe giftmenge die nur für kinder, ältere menschen oder kranke gefährlich werden kann.

Also auch schuhe tragen, schon auf dem weg zum wasser sowohl im wasser, denn da lauert das petermännchen. 

Vor handschuhe macht das petermännchen auch kein halt - auch da sticht er durch - eine zange wie schon erwähnt wurde ist ist gut.
Nun kann gepostet werden, durch meine handschuhe oder kettenhemd kommt er nicht durch, das kann sein - die andern lesen es und glauben auch ihre handschuhe eignen sich -  sie werden es merken.   

Ein problem ist nicht der fisch sondern wir menschen, da wir unseren menschenverstand einsetzen und oft daneben liegen, wenn es um tiere geht. Da muss man sich schon gut auskennen und dann treten noch fehler auf - es sind neue erkenntnisse 

Deshalb empfehle ich den anglern, d.h. menschen, die mit gifttiere kontakt bekommen können sich ein fachbuch anzulegen - das hilft mehr als sich gedanken zu machen, wo sie keine ahnung von haben und glauben das hilft und diese dann hier im anglerboard in die welt blasen. 
Es ist zwar hart - aber es entspricht der wahrheit 

Mann frisst ja auch nicht jeden pilz im wald, da sollte man sich vorher drüber informieren - aber richtig - oder die finger davon lassen. 
So ist es auch bei den fischen, denn das petermännchen ist ein nur ein kleines problemchen, es gibt fische in den meeren, die als speisefisch laufen, jedoch wenn sie in einigen gebieten gelandet werden - ihr fleisch giftig ist.
Ach ja - das kennen wir ja auch bei den bestrahlten pilzen.

Da treten ganz ander probleme auf.

Offenes wort - wer hat denn kein vernünftiges buch im regal von der fauna und flora in den europäischen meeren, dann kan ich ihm eins empfehlen.


----------



## Jose (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ jose
> dass du erfahrung hast, freut mich - das haben andere auch.
> ...



die will ich keinem anderen absprechen - denen, die auf die verniedlichungsform 'chen' anspringen, denen würde ich gerne mit meiner(!)  'erfahrung' aufhelfen, auch der als  unbekümmert badend gestochenener.

was berufsfischer und entsprechend ausgerüstete angeht, kein problem, die kennen die 'vipern' und KÖNNEN reagieren.

allen anderen, vom klippenfischer  bis zum badenden kind, die möglichen 'unangenehmlichkeiten' aufzuzeigen, das wollen wir alle.
und schreiben deswegen.
( 'blähen' will ich mich nun wirklich nicht.)

etwas OT aber vielleicht doch passend: geh ich am sommer am rhein fischen und sehe kinder barfuß im rhein baden - ich sprech die eltern an. wieso? wir alle kennen die unmengen scherben im rhein, von den im uferbereich verlorenen montagen  ganz zu schweigen. 

wenn der trööt hier hilft, vorzeitige urlaubsenden zu verhindern, dann ist es ein guter trööt.


----------



## LAC (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*



Jose schrieb:


> allen anderen, vom klippenfischer bis zum badenden kind, die möglichen 'unangenehmlichkeiten' aufzuzeigen, das wollen wir alle.
> und schreiben deswegen.
> ( 'blähen' will ich mich nun wirklich nicht.)
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## Fxxxxx (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

jo, und da man nun mal trotz aller Vorsicht nicht vor einem Stich gefeit ist - und wenn es nur dem völlig ahnungslosen Angelnachbar passiert, dann ist die Kenntnis der Wärmebehandlung schon sehr nützlich. Und Jose, du kannst dir sicher sein, dass ich unter den meisten Umständen vielleicht nicht sofort (z.B. auf einer stürmischen nassen Klippe) aber mit Sicherheit viel viel *eher* eine Wärmequelle parat habe, als dass der Betroffene einen Arzt sieht.

Mit Sicherheit ist alles daran zu setzen, einen Stich zu vermeiden - aber genauso wichtig ist es auch zu wissen, was zu tun ist, wenn es zum Fall der Fälle gekommen ist (wie auch bei anderen Sachen im Leben - Schlangenbiss, Unfall, ...)
Und bei einer solchen Wärmebehandlung kannst du eher viel viel mehr richtig machen als falsch.


Und wer sowas auf die Wärmebehandlung schreibt

"die diversen 'therapien' sind mehr als fraglich, meist nicht anwendbar (heißes wasser auf der klippe?) und in der regel arg schmerzhaft und folgen wohl eher der logik aus der witzekammer des jugendrotkreuzes"

dem spreche ich mal Wissen und Erfahrung zu diesem Thema ab |wavey: - Achso, entsprechendes Wissen und Erfahrung übers Jugendrotkreuz spreche ich demjenigen auch ab |wavey:


----------



## Nolte (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

@Lydum art center

Dieses ist aber nicht der fall in den mediteranen bereichen oder im atlantik - da angeln die meisten in einer wundertüte und kennen gerade mal die fische, die sie gerne angeln möchten. Da sie aber meistens andere am Haken bekommen, die zum teil nicht gefährlich sind jedoch nur vom körper so aussehen, verwechselt man oft dort dieses. 

NA na#dIch kann es dir versichern das die erfahrene Angler in zbsortugal (Atlantik und Mittelmeer) sich sehr gut mit den giftige fische des Meeres auskennen,falls zweifeln braucht man nur die portugiesische Forums anzukliken!... Und geziehlt fischen können wir auch,bin jeder zeit bereit um fragen zu beantworten(auch persönlich)und nicht hinter ein PC .

Zum tema Pettermänchen
Bin schön des öffteren gestochen worden,so wie einige meine angelkolegen ob von den kleinere oder der grössere die in Portugal bei fast jede angelausflug an die Angel geht(meisterns naturköder) aber nicht weil wir der jenige nicht kennen sondern weil wir es nicht sehr ernst nehmen und das werd bei jeder unaufmerksamkeit/leichtsin bestraft:q
es ist ein sehr heissen und stechende schmertz die stunden dauert,aber man uberlebts,bei uns hat jeder Skipper ein Spray am bord der dirkt auf den gestochene stelle gesprüht werd,frühe haben wir Essig genomen,vom Strand beim surfcasting ist ein "vollhaus"(dreihaken montage)nicht selten
das da eine oder andere Angler erwicht werd bleibt nicht aus:q...Wie Jose' sagt die beste Medizin dagegen ist der vorsicht (kein direkten kontakt)und auch da macht man fehller...Viele Angler nehmen ein Zanger um den fisch vom Haken zu befreien,manche wierbeln mit den fisch/zange und ergendwan fliegt der fisch direkt mit seine rausgefahrene stacheln direkt ins bein des nachbar:q autsch...
Wan ich mal uberlege,habe noch kein kontakt mit diesen fisch in Danmark/Nowegen oder Holland,obwohl ich sehr oft in diesen Länder war...Ich vermisse ihn nicht aber
wan ich den Trehad hier lese muss mich selbst fragen warum ich keine in diesen Länder bis jetz gefangen habe.


----------



## Jose (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*



Fritze schrieb:


> Und wer sowas auf die Wärmebehandlung schreibt
> 
> "die diversen 'therapien' sind mehr als fraglich, meist nicht anwendbar (heißes wasser auf der klippe?) und in der regel arg schmerzhaft und folgen wohl eher der logik aus der witzekammer des jugendrotkreuzes"
> 
> dem spreche ich mal Wissen und Erfahrung zu diesem Thema ab |wavey: - Achso, entsprechendes Wissen und Erfahrung übers Jugendrotkreuz spreche ich demjenigen auch ab |wavey:



fritze, du kannst den trööt nicht gelesen haben und pieselst mich trotzdem  ziemlich derb an. mach dir die mühe und lies mal nach, zitier genau und dichte mir nicht ewas an, was ich nicht geschrieben hab.

_" die diversen 'therapien' sind mehr als fraglich, meist nicht anwendbar (heißes wasser auf der klippe?) und in der regel arg.. "

_im trööt werden 'therapien' wie ammoniak, urin aufgezählt, von kollegen kenn ich noch etliche 'wirksame hausmittel'. darauf bezieht sich "_diversen 'therapien'_".

sprich du mir 'wissen & erfahrung' ab,
ich dir allerdings auf keinen fall 'nen hang zur überheblichkeit.

eine entschuldigung fänd angebracht.


----------



## LAC (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

@ Nolte
da gebe ich dir volkommen recht, denn die fischer aus den mediteranen ländern kennen sich bestens aus mit den gefährlichen fischen, sie betreiben das fangen fast täglich. Die mediteranen länder von den türkei bis spanien und die des atlantiks, sind ja reichlich am räubern, sie nehmen was sie kriegen können und machen es zu geld.
Wir unterhalten uns hier über das petermännchen - ein fisch der im meer vorkommt, d.h. über die meeresangelei, die nur eine kleine gruppe unter den anglern ist - hier in dänemark erscheinen welche, die angeln nur einmal im jahr im urlaub, sonst nicht - sie machen es weil es spannend ist, wenn es zupft und vertreiben sich damit die zeit, sie angeln auch in portugal oder in den mittelmeerländern, wenn sie dort ihren urlaub verbringen.
Glaub es mir, sie kennen nur wenige fischarten. 

Nun erlaube ich mir oft ein scherz, wenn ich mit der angel zwischen diesen touristen stehe, da ich es sonst kaum ertragen kann, denn gerade hvide sande ist eine hochburg dieser angelnden garde - sie kommen aus ganz europa und ich kenne keinen platz in europa, wo so viele menschen die angel ins wasser halten, das ganze jahr über, wie in hvide sande - da sehe ich viel und höre auch schöne angelgeschichten..
Ich fing vor einigen jahren eine sehr große makrele an der mole in hvide sande, wo etwa hundert angler standen, ich fange sie nicht mit paternoster sondern mit einzelhaken und fischfesten und es war ein schöner drill. Als ich sie gelandet hatte, kamen einige angelaufen und sagten, das ist ja der hammer, ist das eine makrele, ja, sagte ich aber eine ganz besondere art, eine königsmakrele. In drei minuten hatte es sich rumgesprochen und jeder wollte diese "königsmakrele" sehen, sie standen um mich herum und bewunderten diese fisch, sie sagten zum hintermann - der hat eine königsmakrele gefangen und fast jeder wolte diese makrele shen. Ich ließ sie bei dem glauben und erwähnte nach einiger zeit belanglos, macht ihr dieses nicht - wir sind doch hier in einem königlichem land - da kam gelächter auf.
Damit will ich nur sagen, wie gut sie sich auskennen mit den fischen.
Die fischerei sowie die angelei im meer wird in holland sowie in den nordischen ländern mit anderen augen betrachtet als man es in deutschland macht. Holland, Dänemark sowie die anderen nordischen länder verbindet man mit fisch - deutschland nicht. Das hat sicherlich damit etwas zu tun, dass deutschland das vorgelagerte wattenmeer auf der seite der nordsee hat, und auf der ostseeseite bis vor jahren nur ein kleiner küstenstreifen vorhanden war, der jetzt bis zur polnischen grenze geht. Die artenvielfalt fehlt in deutschland, im westen sowie im osten, bedingt durch die beschaffenheit des bodens, wenn man von land aus angelt, als in den mediteranen, atlantik sowie nordischen ländern. 
Mit booten sieht es etwas besser aus - ist jedoch immer mit geld verbunden, wobei die nordsee privat kaum befahren wird. 
Die angler, die mitglied eines vereines sind - das sind nicht alle - die fahren ein oder zweimal mit dem verein zum hochseeangeln auf makrele oder dorsch - es ist nur eine kleine truppe. So kenne ich es und es hat sich kaum etwas verändert. 
Alle anderen angler, angeln schön zuhause und kommen mal im genuss im meer zu angeln, wenn sie in ferien fahren.
Natürlich sind einige angler, geil auf die meeresangelei - jedoch ist es nur ein kleiner prozentsatz, von denen die angeln, denn diese art von angelei kostet zeit sowie geld, wenn man nicht das wasser oder den fisch vor der tür hat.

Ich spreche nicht die meeresangler an, die sollten sich alle auskennen, wobei ich dieses auch bezweifele, sondern die, die nur dann und wann mal mit der angel im meer angeln und ihr leben nicht aus angeln besteht - dann ist das meer eine wundertüte für sie, wo sie mit freude die angel reinhängen bis das unscheinbare und nicht gefährlich aussehende petermännchen am haken hängt, dann kommt die überraschung und der urlaub verändert sich ein wenig.
Ich spreche diesen anglern nicht den respekt ab, sie kennen ihre lage genau, sie wissen das einige arten gefährlch sind und sie nicht alle arten kennen.

Interessant ist, und dieses habe ich im laufe der jahre oft in diesen ländern beobachtet können, wenn sie einen drachenkopf an der angel hatten, sie mit allen mitteln versuchen ihn aus sicherer entfernung vom haken zu bekommen - ohne einen kontakt mit ihm zu bekommen. 

Er zählt auch zu den giftfischen und wird oft geangelt -mehrer arten kommen vor. Duch sein furchterregendes aussehen - fasst man ihn nicht an, beim petermännchen ist es anders, er sieht nicht gefährlich aus, jedoch ist er der gefährlichste, deshalb rate ich, sich ein fachbuch anzulegen, damit man die fische unterscheiden kann. - mehr nicht.
Die vielen stichverletzungen beim angeln vom petermännchen die ich hier im board schon gelesen habe, sprechen ja eine deutliche sprache, das man ihn nicht erkannt hat oder etwas zu leichtsinnig war. 
Wer sich nicht informiert - interessiert sich erst für die giftfische, wenn er gestochen wurde. Wer nicht lernen will muss halt fühlen. so ist es im leben und einige sind die dummen - schade eigentlich.

Nachsatz:
@ Jose, 
nicht sofort aufregen, auch ich habe mich etwas verlesen mit dem ausschneiden, jedoch auch solche mitteilungen sind ja zu lesen im netzt und diese erwärmung der einstichstelle, die man in unterschiedlichen methoden machen kann, vernichtet ja nur ein teil des giftes. Ich habe nicht geantwortet auf die frage, wie ein angler am wasser seine stelle erwärmen soll. Darüber muss sich jeder selbst gedanken machen, da sie von ort zu ort unterschiedlich sind. Man muss schon schnell handeln  und es kann zum  problem werden.  Nun kann ich mehrere methoden aufzählen, wie diese stelle erwärmt werden kann z.b. kann man einen geldtaler erwärmen und auf der hautfläche legen - hat man jedoch kein geld und kein feuer, dann ist man ein armes schwein.
Jose, nicht sofort in die luft gehen - wir sind alle menschen und jeder nimmt die worte anders auf, in wirklichkeit wollen wir ja alle nur eins, damit keiner gestochen wird und da gebe ich dir recht - finger weg. Es sind ja schmackhafte speisefische, wer sie angelt sollte sich informieren, und wenn ein fisch am haken ist, den man nicht kennt, dann fasst man ihn nicht an - sonst hat man schnell den schwarzen peter gezogen.


----------



## Nolte (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

@Lydum art center

Die plunderei des Meeres ist ein Globales problem,nicht nur in den Mittelmeer:r

Eins bin ich mir zu 100% sicher!!!...

Der jenige die ein schmertzahfte begegnung mit ein Pettermänchen hatte ganz abgesen von welche es auch war(kleine oder grössere)werd es nie wieder vergessen,und er werd der übeltäter immer wieder erkennen|supergri...
Ich war 14 Jahre alt als ich das erste mal gestochen war,aus 
uberheblisckeit und Jugendlicher dumme angeberei,ich wollte meine angel kameraden "zeigen"was für ein tolle kerl ich wär
man war das schmerzahft!!!...Mein linke hand und arm waren geschwollen,mein ego ganz huntern und die respekt von meine kumpels hatte ich verspielt#q...Mein zweites mal war am bord,ergend ein idiot hatte "aus spass" mir ein "Petterchen"in mein eimer reingetan,beim reingreifen um die fische zu säubern war es passiert,das dritte mal war beim Spinnen in sud Portugal ein Grösse Petter hatte sich an mein Spinner rangemacht,ein statlicher kerl,beim versuch den fisch durch schnur schüteln loszuwerden diese zappelte so unglüklisch für mich das es mich erwichte,das gute daran war das es diselbe Hand war wie beim letzten zwei mal!!!...
Aber das ist nicht alles :q von "Rascassos"ein Drachenkopf art (ein sehr lekere fisch für Bullabaise)bin ich auch schon ein paar mal erwicht worden,es ist üblich das wir sie mit den Daumen und zeiger finger ins Maul fassen um der Haken zu entfernen...Na ja!...Das gute daran ist das nach zwei drei Stunden "fast" alles ok ist,ich werde mal versuchen ein foto vom rascasso hier zu posten,ergend Jemand kann es eventuel helfen.

Hier kan man der Rascasso oder Skorpionfisch sehen 
http://photosdepesca.blogspot.com/2006/12/rascasso.html
ist längst nicht so Giftig wie der Pettermänchen.
FC


----------



## LAC (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

@ Nolte
genau so wie du es schilderst ist es - wer einmal gestochen wird, schaut sich den übeltäter genaustens an - und wie bei dir die umstände halt waren - hast du die bekanntschaft mehrmals gemacht - der drachenkopf ist harmlos dagegen, aber warum soll man sich davon stechen lassen. 
Das geht ja noch weiter, einige kleine fischarten die essbar sind, haben reichlich stacheln, sie haben kein gift, aber  wenn man reichlich davon gefangen hat, stellen einige angler abens fest, dass die hand geschwollen ist und sich auch richtig entzünden kann, weil die hände der angler ja immer so sauber sind.


----------



## Jose (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Jose,
> nicht sofort aufregen...


hast ja recht - aber seinen stil wollen wir doch nicht im AB, oder?



> ...Ich habe nicht geantwortet auf die frage, wie ein angler am wasser seine stelle erwärmen soll. Darüber muss sich jeder selbst gedanken machen, da sie von ort zu ort unterschiedlich sind ... hat man jedoch kein geld und kein feuer, dann ist man ein armes schwein.


genau das will ich zu bedenken geben, dass mensch sich nicht in falscher sicherheit wiegt. die kenntnis der überhitzung als erster hilfe sollte auf die machbarkeit überprüft werden - nachher, ohne feuer, zigarette, geldstück, nachts, in regen&wind oder wie auch immer, begreift mensch dann sehr schnell den unterschied zwischen theorie und praxis.


> ...und wenn ein fisch am haken ist, den man nicht kennt, dann fasst man ihn nicht an - sonst hat man schnell den schwarzen peter gezogen.


so ist es.
nur die, die noch nie 'nen haken im finger hatten, die sollen ruhig zupacken, dann aber auch kräftig. freu mich schon auf deren posts, wie die den stich mit einer hand erfolgreich behandelt haben. ich lerne ja gerne dazu. 
ist ironie


----------



## zulu (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Es gibt immer einen noch harmloseren giftfisch wie mir scheint.
Dieser himmelsgucker oder auch sternenseher genannt.
Irgendwie verwand mit petermann u. co.
Sieht ja auch so ähnlich aus.
Der hat ja auch giftstacheln,die bei einer verletzung nicht ganz so extreme vergiftungserscheinungen auslösen sollen.

Trotzdem,
auch wenn er vergleichsweise harmlos ist.

 So konnte ich bei einem angeltrip vor la gomera erleben wie sehr ein berufsfischer diese fische hasst.

Sobald von mir so ein untier auf das bootsdeck gehoben wurde , die werden da richtig gross, machte der kapitän ein riesengeschrei und rief :
pika pika 
um dem armen hässlichen fisch mit einer art holzkeule den schädel zu brei zu schlagen. Dann wurde der fisch oder was von ihm übrig blieb mit einem fußtritt über bord gekickt.

Ob der sich wohl mit giftfischen auskennt?

Ich persönlich mag diese fische sehr gern leiden.
Habe bei einem nachttauchgang im flachwasser an einem strand mal beobachten dürfen wie so ein geselle den zipfel am unterkiefer zappeln lässt und so einen fisch gelockt und gefressen hat.

Bin aber trotz häufigem kontakt mit petermann , drachenkopf und himmelsguck selber noch nie gestochen worden.

Das kann aber irgendwann mal unglücklich passieren. Da werde ich mich dann auf die hitzemethode wenn möglich im wechsel mit eis besinnen, in der hoffnung, das es nicht so schlimm wird.

Z.


----------



## LAC (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

@ Jose - wir sind uns einig - genau so ist es.

Kleiner scherz am rande: warum lassen sie sich alle in den finger stechen - ist es unwissen?. Nun kannst du vom glück reden, dass du dich auskennst und darauf verzichten kannst, denn als user: mit Glied, hat man den durchblick und lässt sich ja nicht eine dröhnung verpassen, damit der finger anschwellt - dann müsste man bescheuert sein. Nicht böse sein, ich bin einer der nicht genug stiche bekommen hat, obwohl ich in den tiefen höhlen geschaut habe und immer noch warte - wann der richtige fisch kommt, wo mir schwarz vor augen wird - zum glück sind nur ganz wenige weltweit vertreten, sie sind ganz schön gefährlich, einige habe ich mir mal etwas näher angesehen und wie sie sich verhalten - ich habe ein schrecken bekommen und war froh, dass ich heile diesen anblick überstanden habe.

Man lebt gefährlich in der heutigen zeit.


@ zulu
der himmelsgucker ist auch ein kleiner böser, der schon so aussieht mit dem nach oben gerichteten maul. Ein gifttier, wo die wissenschaftler geteilter meinung sind über die giftigkeit der schulterstachel sowie über das vorkommen von elektrischen organen. Lassen wir einfach die finger davon, denn einige schreiben bis zu 50 volt können sie schläge austeilen , andere dagegen sagen nur fünf volt.
Jedenfalls haben sie zellen, die ein elektrisches organ aufbauen, damit kann er starke einzelschäge abgeben oder in serien - sie werden zur abwehr und zur tötung von beute d.h. kleine fische eingesetzt. 
Der zitteraal kann an die 500 volt erreichen - beim film die blechtrommel, hat man ihn nicht genommen, man wollte schauspieler sowie publikum nicht überfordern


----------



## Jose (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> ... ich bin einer der nicht genug stiche bekommen hat, obwohl ich in den tifen höhlen geschaut habe und immer noch darauf warte - wann der richtige fisch kommt, wo mir schwarz vor augen wird...



klingt nach umsicht - aber shit happens, gibt ja noch mehr giftige 'spaßfaktoren' im wasser, quallen, schnecken, koralliges, blaugeringeltes  usw.usw. muss ja kein fisch sein.

da bin ich als nichttaucher ja noch fast auf der sicheren seite (auch mit zig haken in der hand)
man kann gar nicht genug wissen - meinen mut zur lücke versuche ich wenigstens mit der 'mutter der porzellankiste' zu kompensieren.
das abenteuer wartet :vik:


----------



## LAC (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

@ Zulu
 nun habe ich kurz deinen bösewicht 
Himmelsgucker (Uranoscopidae) angeschnitten und da du taucher bist und ich mich auch in den tiefen bewegt habe, würde ich es begrüßen, wenn hier mal alle tiere - die gefährlich für den menschen, schwerpunkt angler / taucher werden können, vorstellen würden. Die petermännchen haben wir ja inzwischen schon durchleuchtet und das wichtigste ist gepostet. Noch etwas, weil sehr oft falsche namen beim ptermännchen genannt werden in deutschland laufen sie auch unter weberfische, drachenköpfe und queisen.

Zum himmelgucker: sie sehen etwa dem petermännchen ähnlich, sind jedoch plumper und sind wie die petermännchen auch im sand vergraben, durch die nach oben verlegte mundöffnung sowie nasenlöcher können sie, eingegraben im schlamm - nur die augen sind zu sehen - sich versorgen mit atemwasser.

Der europäische himmelsgucker, (Uranoscopus scaber)
kommt häufig im mittelmeer, schwarze meer sowie im östlichen atlantik von spanien bis senegal vor.
Im selben Verbreitungsgebiet kommt auch der Ariscopus iburius vor - etwa 30 cm lang werden beide lang.

Auf der atlantikseite in amerika ist der "nördliche Himelsgucker" (Astroscopus guttatus) zuhause - er wird ca. 60 cm lang sowie südlich wie der name es schon sagt, der "südliche Himmelsgucker" (A.y-graecum) der kleiner ist ca. 40 cm.

Es gibt etwa 25 Arten von himmelsguckern (die alle die sterne der taucher zählen, wenn sie unter strom stehen *lach - kein alkohol trinken)  sie alle sind in gemässigten und tropischen gewässern zuhause.
Einige von diesen arten - arbeiten etwa wie die angler - denn sie besitzen am kinn eine wurmatrappe, wo sie fische mit locken - es ist die schleimhautfalte des unterkiefers, die nicht nur als atemventil dient, sonden auch schlängelnd bewegt und lang aus dem mund gestreckt werden kann.
(Welch ein glückstier)

Was soll ich schreiben - die wissenschaftler sind sich nicht ganz einig, jedenfalls geben die amerikanischen arten stromschläge ab, einige sagen die europäischen auch und der stromschlag soll an land weit aus stärker  als im wasser sein. 
Ihre erste rückenflosse umfaßt vier stachelstrahlen, die im gegensatz zum petermännchen viel niedriger sind und ungiftig. 
Er besitz jedoch hinterm kopf an den großen kiemendeckel, je einen starken stachel, die längsrillen aufweisen, worüber gift in die wunde laufen soll, wenn er eine angriff durchgeführt hat.  Hier haben die experten geteilte meinungen - einige sagen sie sind giftig andere wie Riedl sagt völlig ungiftig. Es ist anzunehmen, dass die untersuchungen an verschiedenen tieren durchgeführt wurden und so wie ich es auch jetzt momentan mache, ältere angaben sind. 

Zulu, es ist auch interessant zu hören, dass die fischer auf gomera - ich liebe die insel - vor diesem tier respekt haben, es kann am elektroschlag liegen. sie sind ja auch äußerst wehrhaft und es kann unangenehm werden bei taucher oder angler.  Die elektroschocks - sollen keine gesundheitsschäden anrichten. 
Egal ob gift oder nicht giftig - hände und füße weg. Giftbehandlung wie beim petermänchen -warmwassermethode.
Hast du ein gutes foto vom tier, welches du mir geben könntest - da ich seit wochen einen fischatlas aus dem boden stampfe - kannst mir mal eine pn senden.


----------



## zulu (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Es gibt leider kein bild vom himmelsgucker.

An dem tag mit den monstergrossen vor santiago la gomera , ein freund und ich wir hatten beim grundangeln vom driftenden boot einige gefangen, tja, da habe ich noch keine vernünftige cam gehabt und so auch  keine pics gemacht.

Ausserdem war sofort der capitan mit der keule da.

Mein unterwassererlebnis auf der insel krk konnte ich mangels uw camera leider nur in meinem hirn abspeichern.
Diese zene war aber spektakulär und absolut filmreif.
Als man in kroatien noch autonom tauchen konnte
war ich regelmässig auf den inseln unterwegs mit schlauchboot und tauchausrüstung mit 3 verschiedenen flaschen.
Abends hatten wir oft noch 80 oder 100 bar nach dem tauchen in der flasche. Das haben wir dann nachts im flachwasser max 3 meter tief im uferbereich noch auf 20 -30 bar leergeatmet. Dabei waren erstaunliche dinge zu beobachten.

So auch der himmelsguck der an mir vorbeizog um sich neben mir im sand einzugraben . Ganz schnell mit 2-3 ruckartigen körperbewegungen. Tatsächlich schob er dann sofort den lappen  vom unterkiefer aus dem sand und wedelte damit herum. Sofort interessierte sich ein kleiner barsch für den zipfel, was die nächsten sekundenbruchteile passierte kann sich nun jeder selber vorstellen.

Weitere giftfische.

Nur einmal gefangen im mittelmeer aber öfter schon beim tauchen gesehen und sehr gefärlich für den angler freischwimmende  und bodenliegende rochen mit stachel.
Gibt es zumindest in der adria jede menge.

Habe mal jemanden kennen gelernt, dem wurde von einem grossen rochen der oberschenkel durchstochen.
Dem fehlen heute, viele jahre später die hälfte der muskeln
vom gesamten oberschenkel. Er schilderte die schmerzen die er erleiden musste als ganz furchtbar. 
Die ersten tage hat man ihn wohl fixieren müssen und er hat darum gefleht das man sein bein amputiert. 
Heute humpelt er in der gegend rum, fischt nicht mehr und seine frau sagt, er ist ein anderer mensch geworden seit seinem unfall mit dem fisch vor ein paar jahren. 

Das ist natürlich nicht in europa passiert aber hier angesichts der stachellänge unserer europäischen rochen zumindest theoretisch möglich.

Und selbst die kleinste rochenverletzung ist eine schmerzhafte erfahrung die man sicher nie erleben möchte.
Ich glaube auch in dem fall sollte man versuchen hitzebehandlung zu machen , den finger oder die hand in heisses wasser halten so lange wie es geht. Bei anderen gestochenen körperteilen wird es dann schon schwieriger mit der hitzebehandlung, wer hat im ernstfall schon ein elektrisches bügeleisen dabei.

Z.


----------



## LAC (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

@ zulu
das wird ja immer interessanter, da du in gebieten warst, die ich sehr gut kenne - die kanaren - sowie das gesamte mittelmeer u.a. auch krk und die kornaten sowie den novigradsko kanal der nördlich vor zadar liegt, förmlich das gesamte velebitgebiet haben wir förmlich unter wasser über jahre hinweg umgepflügt. Auch tauchgänge nachts gemacht und einmalige bilder gesehen - unvorstellbar und kaum zu beschreiben - es war de beginn der taucherei und unsere ausrüstung , d.h, kamera usw. haben wir uns selbst gebaut, bzw. wurde gebaut. Hatte die vom kollegen hans hass - eine andere gab es zu der zeit nicht - war eine tolle zeit und so sind wir um die welt gerutscht.
Bin oft auf teneriffa und auch auf gomera - habe jedoch ein komisches gefühl wenn ich gomera höre, mein freund ist dort verschollen - etwa zwei jahre liegt es zurück - mit boot und zwei angler, keiner ist mehr gefunden worden, auch das boot nicht. Eine woche hat man sie mit flugzeugen gesucht. Ich wäre bald bei der truppe gewesen, da er mich unbedingt dabei haben wollte - bin jedoch nicht gefahren - da ich ein monat später da war - dann kam die überraschung. War einer der besten angler die ich kenne und hält einen weltrekord. Nun liegt er bei den fischen die er immer gesucht hat.

Nun genug - werde dir mal ein pn senden.

Mit den rochen, die du angeschnitten hast, können auch problem auftreten, zig rochenarten kommen weltweit vor, von den elektrischen rochen, die stromschläge abgeben sind nach meinen kenntnissen etwa drei dutzend vorhanden, wobei man jedoch nur mit drei vier vertretern kontakt bekommen kann. Sie haben als waffe strom und können zum teil auch den schwanz einsetzten, bei den anderen arten, die stachelrochen, adlerrochen sowie mantas, ist der schwanz mit dornen (nicht beim manta) versehen, die auch zum teil giftdrüsen haben - eine gefährliche waffe für den menschen. Sie können mit einem schlag solch eine kraft entwickeln, dass dieser dorn 15 bis 20 cm lange wunden reißt und der dorn im körper steckt, beim zurückziehen bleibt meistens der dorn hängen samt giftdrüsen. Nun kenne die gefahren und auch die rochenarten, jedoch wie die giftwirkung bzw.die anderen kleinen gefährlichkeiten nur grob. Werde mich mal kurz schlau machen und dann kommt mehr. Es ist jedenfalls vorsicht geboten, ein vorteil haben diese rochen, gegenüber den petermännchen - sie greifen nicht an, sondern benutzen ihre waffe nur für die verteidigung - d.h. kommt man einen zu nahe, hat er dich schon getroffen.
Das problem ist gerade beim tauchen, jeder mensch hat andere vorstellungen, wo liegt denn die grenze, wo er sich verteidigt - will man diese wissen - dann sollte man dieses anderen überlassen - sonst wars das. Normal flüchten sie, jedoch graben sich welche ein, sie sind dann "getarnt" und stöbert man sie dann auf, kann er sie einsetzten.
Ein angler hat die grenze schon überschritten, wenn er am haken hängt, d h. ist er an land, muss man höllisch aufpassen 
Mache mich mal schlau betreffen der einzelheiten und suche mal nach fotos von rochen muss welche haben.

Hier zwei links: wo es zu spät war - auch beim australischen biologen - den jeder kennt durch seine TV Serie. 

http://www.handelsblatt.com/journal/nachrichten/crocodile-hunter-von-rochen-getoetet;1130823

http://nachrichten.t-online.de/c/14/57/95/88/14579588.html


----------



## Arbun (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Auf welche Köder gehen Rochen eigentlich... ist es überhaupt sinnvoll einen Rochen zu landen?


----------



## Nolte (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

@Arbun

Von boot aus habe ich noch nie eine gefangen,aber in der Brandung schon manche raus geholt und andere verloren den sie graben sich in Sand und danach ist einsehr schweres unternehmen sie da raus zu locken auch wen wir den Gitarren spiel vorführen (man spant den schnur und zupft an diesen)es klappt manshmal aber nicht immer.
Köder sind meistens sardinen oder Makrellen fillets da können sie nicht wiederstehen,ob es sinnvoll ist sie zu landen oder nicht es bleibt nicht anderes übrig wan sie daran hängen
meistens sind es ungewollten fänge.

FC


----------



## Arbun (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Also hat man dann ein Problem am Haken mit dem rochen|uhoh:

@Jose und CO: Bezüglich obiger Petermännchen diskussion...

Tut mir leid wenn ich so einige seltsame Behandlungsmethoden in die Runde erst eingeführt habe... aber mann kann ja nicht wissen ob man im Sand auf so nen Vieh tritt, und beim tauchen sinds mir auch begegnet (auch Rochen). Deshalb wollt ich für den Ernstfall wissen was zu tun ist!
Und gefangen hab ichs erste große Petermännchen direkt nachdem mir ein älterer Herr erzählt hat wie gefährlich die sind und das ich bei meiner Methode an diesem Platz doch aufpassen muß... hab mir gedacht ich fang bestimmt keins, dann hängt nach kurzer zeit aber wirklich son Biest|uhoh:
Hab den Fisch auch selber schon beim hochkurbeln im seichten Wasser erkannt weil man sowas als Taucher kennen muß!

Wenn mir der alte Herr nicht geholfen hätt, hätt ich wie Nolte mit Daumen und Zeigefinger am Unterkiefer gepackt, der hatte das Vieh aber erst Totgeschlagen, ob das sicherer ist? er hat den mit Schuh auf Schwanz und zug an Schnur fixiert, und Kopf ab... ? 
Ich glaub ich hätt mich eher aus Tierliebe gestochen, weil ich den eigentlich releasen wollte...#d
Am sichersten gar nicht erst fangen#6 oder Schnur abschneiden?

Leider kanns auch passieren, daß man bei dunkelheit nicht sieht was da am haken zappelt, und dann ist schon gut zu wissen was zu tun...ok die Siluette erkenn ich eigentlich,aber...?|kopfkrat 

Wenn man nicht grad in der nähe von zu hause angelt ist wärmebehandlung schwierig für mich, weil kein Raucher(also nix mit Feuerzeug Münze anwärmen... ne is klar!). Aber sonst wenigstens erste Hilfe???

Also vielleicht wenn weiter weg von zu hause, zumindest nicht alleine angeln, zumindest als Meeresangler ;-)

Nachtrag:
Mit dem nicht alleine angeln... wenns um Wassersport gerade im/am Salzwasser geht, bin ich der Meinung ist es eh grundsätzlich besser nicht ganz alleine unterwegs zu sein, nicht nur wegen Gifttieren
Tauchen tut man ja auch net ohne "Dive Buddy"...

Übrigens, wenn bei einem Petermänchen alle Giftstacheln entfernt sind (Kopf mit Kiemendeckeln+Rückenflossen), sollte man beim ausnehmen nicht mit Händen mit Wunden ran...

...als ich den geköpften Fisch ausgenommen und gewaschen hab, hat das auf der Haut sich angefühlt wie "schwache Säure"? Würde zu den Gifteigenschaften passen:

"TOXIN
--Proteinmixtur, gewebezerstörend ohne neuromuskuläre
Wirkung(4)
hitzelabil bei 100° C in 1h komplett denaturiert (3)
--enthält: Hyaluronidase, Cholinestheraseaktivität;
hämolytische Aktivität; 5-Hydroxytryptamin (3,4)
--Tierversuch: macht Hypotonie, lokal ischämische Nekrosen,
evtl. ZNS-Depression, sowohl Vasokonstriktion wie Vaso-
dilatation (3)"

Mich würde interessieren ob andere das phänomen kennen, ich glaube das liegt am Gift in dem Fisch... sowas hatte ich zumindest bei keiner anderen Fischart bemerkt!?

Ich glaub hätte ich ne Wunde an nem Finger gehabt, hätte ich ein Problem bekommen? ...über sowas hab ich allerdings noch nie gehört geschweige den gelesen:b|znaika:#4

Ich würde mir alledings wünschen daß es ne vernümftige und praktikable Behandlungsmethode gäbe, ohne Nebenwirkungen und jederzeit bei Hand...

...weil sich eine Begegnung mit dem netten Kerlchen als Angler nicht vermeiden läßt.

*
PS.:* Amoniak ist ätzend, also bitte Finger weg... (habs nur erwähnt weil jemand sowas propagierte, und ichs zuerst geglaubt hab, es könnte ein leicht transportierbares Heilmittel sein...#q)

Ausschneiden, bringt erstens nix, verteilt außerdem das Gift?, zweitens ists selbstverstümmelung

Urin, war als witz Gedacht, versteht jemand keine Smilies:q
(So ähnlich wie Cellospielen Hodenbeschwerden verursacht...
muß keiner verstehen) Aber habt recht, damit macht man lieber keinen Spaß|rotwerden

Wärmebehandlung bzw. Temperaturschockmethode wird von Ärtzen verwendet, find ich zwar nicht so dolle aber wenns helfen soll, vielleicht wohnt jemand auf ner Insel, wo der nächste Arzt 2 h oder mehr mit dem Boot/Auto entfernt ist und bis dahin nen Kreislaufkollaps bekäme? (keine unrealistische Situation!) Oder wenn kein Arzt in nähe weil irgendwo unterwegs fragst bei Leuten in nem Dorf nach Heißwasser etc.?

Vorrausgesetzt die Wärme-Methode hilft, und da ich nie gestochen wurde, und es auch nicht vorhab, kann ich da nicht aus erfahrung reden!


----------



## Joho68 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Hallo, 
Vielen Dank für den Post, hatte das Petermänchen vor kurzem am Haken und ohne den Post hätte es ganz sicher weh getan.
Beim nächsten Mal würde ich ihn aber gerne zubereiten, was muß ich dann wegschneiden bzw ausreißen? Nur die Flossen?
Gefangen hab ich den hübschen Kerl an der Spanischen Atlantikküste mit dem Wobbler beim Segeln

Liebe Grüße

Joho


----------



## Petrusautor (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Oha! Da bin ich aber überfragt. Bin leider kein Koch und über die Zubereitung von Petermännchen weiß ich nichts. #c
Ich denke aber, da das Gift nicht hitzebeständig ist, wird es sich in der Pfanne zersetzen. Wenn Du dann gaaanz vorsichtig nur die Filets nutzt, dürfte es wohl funktionieren. 

Es ist wie mit den Pilzen. Grundsätzlich sind alle essbar. Manche leider nur einmal. :m


----------



## ToxicToolz (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

http://www.scienceblogs.de/weiterge...etermannchen-und-meine-rache-paellarezept.php


Guten Hunger


----------



## Petrusautor (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

@ ToxicToolz

#6 Oh, wunderbar!


----------



## Nolte (12. August 2009)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Petermännchen sind lecker!!!
Die grössere exemplare nehme ich immer mit zum fritieren
ich scheide ihn den rückenflosse und den kopf (am den backen sind seitlich noch jeweils eine drüse die "gefärlich"sein kann
zu Hause werd in stücke/kotletes geschniten mit grobe Meeressalz gerieben in mehle gewältzt und fritiert...Ervorragend
mit ein tomatenreis und frischen salat.

FC


----------



## blackcat770 (19. September 2009)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Mich haben schon des öfteren Petermännchen gestochen, fange die Viecher immer in Kroatien auf sandbänken,ziemlich schmerzhafte Angelegenheit. 20cm große Petermännchen gingen bei mir schon auf 2er Haken und beissen auf alles was sich bewegt. Mann muss halt beim abhaken vorsichtig sein und ihn dann nach seinem Stachel durchschneiden dann kann man ihn essen und er schmeckt sehr lecker!! Falls man gezielt auf Petermännchen gehen möchte sollte man besser eine peniclin spritze bei sich haben^^.


----------



## dackola (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

also mit den fischen sollte man echt net spassen ich hab ihn grad mit nem stein den ich uber sein körper gelegt habe den haken rausgezogen


----------



## derporto (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*



dackola schrieb:


> also mit den fischen sollte man echt net spassen ich hab ihn grad mit nem stein den ich uber sein körper gelegt habe den haken rausgezogen



grad? du hast also grade eben ein petermännchen gefangen?


----------



## Spreewaldräuber (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Also ich finde die Sache mit den Petermännchen ist gar nicht mal so abwägig, denn wir waren vor ca. 4 Jahren auf der dänischen Insel Laeso und wollten dort eigentlich mit Wattwurm auf Plattfisch, allerdings haben wir innerhalb von 3 Stunden knappe 60 Petermännchen gefangen und wer dachte das die Jungs nicht auf Pilker gehen hatte sich ebenfalls geschnitten, das ging nämlich genauso gut!

Alsi wie gesagt Dänemark ist nun wirklich nicht weit weg und wir hatten damals nur Glück, das ich bereits um die Giftigkeit eines Petermännchens wusste!

Nichts desto trotz sehen diese Biester trotzdem genial aus, diese Metallic Optik im Sonnenlicht!

Spreewaldräuber


----------



## Mario Harken (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*



Petrusautor schrieb:


> Nicht lachen! Viele kennen den Burschen nicht, haben ihn an der Angel und schon ist es passiert:
> In einem österreichischen Bootsforum kam die Frage auf, welche giftigen Fische es denn im Mittelmeer gäbe. Dabei fiel mir ein, dass es nicht nur dort, sondern auch in Nord- und Ostsee einen Vertreter gibt, den alle Angler kennen sollten:
> 
> Nämlich das Petermännchen oder Drachenfisch (Dragonfish).
> ...



Moin moin
gut zu Wissen Danke


----------



## Angler Hamburg (9. November 2010)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Angeln in Europa / hier Griechenland:

Die Erlaubnis zum Angeln vom Strand- bzw. Uferbereich für Griechenland war abgelaufen.

Also bin ich im Mai 10 mit neuem Passbild und den erforderlichen Euros zur  sog. Hafenpolizei, hier in Deutschland wäre es die Wasserschutzpolizei (leider nicht der richtige Ansprechpartner in Deutschland).

Die Ausstellung des neuen Scheines war unkompliziert. Dauer ca. 1 Stunde: gehe einen Kaffee trinken und alles ist fertig. Versprochen und eingehalten:

Dann aber der Hinweis: *Auf einen toxischen Fisch *.

Der Fisch wurde zunächst nur in kleinen größen bis 20 cm gefangen, jetzt allerdings auch bis 40 cm. 

Sie (die Wasserschutzpolizei in Griechenland, Hafen von Kipparsia: 

hatte einen als Anschauungsmodell in der "Tiefkühltruhe" :

es war das Petermännchen: 

dieser Fisch war dort bis vor kurzem (2009) unbekannt. Nach deren Meinung -Wasserschutzpolizei in Griechenland - eine Folge des Klimawandels????


----------



## Petrusautor (9. November 2010)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Nö, den gibt es dort schon länger. Er hat dort ein natürliches Vorkommen. Es mag sein, dass sich die Ernährungsgrundlagen verändern, und er verstärkt auf angebotene Köder beißt. Aber auf Kos kannten die Fischer ihn schon im Jahr 2003.


----------



## LAC (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*



Angler Hamburg schrieb:


> Angeln in Europa / hier Griechenland:
> 
> Die Erlaubnis zum Angeln vom Strand- bzw. Uferbereich für Griechenland war abgelaufen.
> 
> ...



Hallo, 
da bemüht sich doch wenigstens die wasserschutzpolizei und zeigt: hier ist ein fisch der giftig ist. 
Das ist zwar richtig, fest steht jedoch, dass unter den drachenfischen (Trachiniade) vier petermännchen vorkommen, die alle unterschiedliche längen erreichen können und éin unterschiedliches farbkleid aufweisen.
In griechenland laufen sie alle unter einen namen: Drákona

In der wissenschft sieht es etwas anders aus, diese vier giftigen fische, unterscheiden sich wie folgt:

1) Trachinus araneus - D: Spinnenqueise,  Gr: Drákena
bis 50 cm, rücken rotgrau, an den seiten 6-7 charakteristische schwarze punkte. Bauch gelblich, am körper kleine schwarze punkte

2) Trachinus draco - D Gewöhnliches Petermännchen Gr: Drákena, bis 30 cm, charakteristisch sind schiefe, von oben vorne nach unten hinten verlaufende, schmale, dunkele streifen.

3) Trachinus radiatus - D: Strahlenpetermännchen, G: Drákena,  Bis 40 cm, charakteristisch sind große schwarze ringe und flecken an den seiten. Gelblich, gelbgrau; kopf rötlich-violett

3) Trachinus vipera, D: Vipernqueise G: Drákena, bis 15 cm gelbbraun schwarzlich gesäumt, braun gepunktet.

Dieses ist die giftigste art ! zumeist auf sandboden schon im knietiefen wasser.

Alle haben giftige stacheln am kiemendorn  sowie an der ersten rückenflosse und können blitzschnell angreifen.

Auch wenn es die wasserschutzpolizei ist, darf man nicht alles glauben wenn sie sagen, es wäre eine folge des klimawandels.
Schon Prof.Dr. Rupbrecht Riedel erwähnt sie 1983 im meeresführer für biologen

Wie man sich zu verhalten hat, bzw. was man machen muss, wenn man gestochen wird habe ich schon am anfang des threads gepostet.


----------



## Angler Hamburg (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

und warum sind dort die vier Fragezeichen am Ende.????

sog. Wasserschutzpolizei ist die Wasserschutzpolizei und das sind nun mal keine Wissenschaftler oder Biologen oder oder oder.

Aber eine eigene Meinung dürfen sie doch noch äußern.

gehe in Deutschland zum Amt und hole dir die Erlaubnis zum Angeln.

Die wollen nur dein Geld: Hinweise / Warnhinweise wirst du dort wohl nicht bekommen.

Diesen Hinweis bekam ich: obwohl ich nur Tourist und zahlender Hobby-Angler bin.

m.f.G Angler hamburg


----------



## boot (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Ich Angel schon Jahre in der Ostsee aber habe noch nie ein Petermännchen gefangen.


----------



## Ines (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Ich habe auf der dänischen Insel Samsö in den Abendstunden schon gezielt auf Petermännchen geangelt - dann werden sie über Sandgrund aktiv.

Immer mit dabei: ein dicker Lederhandschuh und eine Zange. Ich packe die gefangenen Fische mit der Zange, schneide ihnen Kopf und Rückenflossen ab und brate sie dann in der Pfanne. Lecker.


----------



## boot (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Wie schmecken die?wie Aalmuttern ?und an welchen Stellen kann man Petermänchen fangen.


----------



## boot (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*



Ines schrieb:


> Ich habe auf der dänischen Insel Samsö in den Abendstunden schon gezielt auf Petermännchen geangelt - dann werden sie über Sandgrund aktiv.
> 
> Immer mit dabei: ein dicker Lederhandschuh und eine Zange. Ich packe die gefangenen Fische mit der Zange, schneide ihnen Kopf und Rückenflossen ab und brate sie dann in der Pfanne. Lecker.


 Nur Kopf und Rückenflosse ab?oder muss da nochwas beachtet werden in sachen Gift.


----------



## Flatty 2010 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Dieses Petermännchen heißt hier in Spanien "Aranja",gibt es in in der etwas helleren Form und als dunkler Aranja.Der Dunkle Aranja ist etwas stärker im Gift.ich packe die auch mit einen großen dicken lappen an,schneide die Stachel an rückenfloßße und Kiemen mit einen seitenschneider ab,dann kann ihm bedenkenlos händeln.
gefährlicher sind hier die drachenköpfe und weitaus giftiger.
Ich verstehe auch nicht weshalb die Spanier so scharf auf die Aranjas sind,so gut schmecken die mir nicht.


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> nur eine kleine information: hier ein Link, für die blauäugigen, wie sich ein stich vom petermännchen entwickeln kann. Es geht nur um das foto, und die verbreitungsgebiete, Bei der behandlung reichen 45 Grad nicht aus.
> 
> http://www.mir-co.net/fische/petermaennchen.htm


 


Otto,#h

eine Info hast du uns vorenthalten.|rolleyes
Das Petermännchen schmeckt vorzüglich.Sowohl in der
Pfanne,wie auch im Räucherofen ein Genuss.Ich bin mal
vor Göteborgs Küste an Board eines Schleppnetzfischers
bei einem kurzen Angelstopp von Schweden angefleht worden
meine gefangenen Petermännchen gegen Dorsch zu tauschen.

Ich habs nicht getan.:q


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Carp98 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Hier nochmal ein nützlicher Link http://www.ehrfried.redio.de/index.php?navigation=Storys&story=trachinus


----------



## LAC (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*



Angler Hamburg schrieb:


> und warum sind dort die vier Fragezeichen am Ende.????
> 
> sog. Wasserschutzpolizei ist die Wasserschutzpolizei und das sind nun mal keine Wissenschaftler oder Biologen oder oder oder.
> 
> ...



Hallo >Angler Hamburg,
nach langer zeit habe ich mal erneut einen blick hier auf die seiten gemacht, da im hvide sande thread vom petermännchen die rede war. Nun lese ich dein posting. Irgendwie hast du ja recht und es ist ja gut, dass die wasserschutzpolizei in griechenland oder wo auch immer über die petermännchen informiert und sagt sie sind giftig.
Diese hafenämter, kann man jedoch nicht vergleichen  mit den ämtern in deutschland, wo du fischereischeine bekommst,  es ist nicht das amt von der wasserschutzpolizei, sondern das ordnungsamt. Dort arbeiten büroangestellte, die den preis des scheins kennen und alle ge- und verbote. 
Solltest du mal mit der wasserschutzpolizei kontakt bekommen, dann wirst du feststellen, dass die dir etwas mehr sagen können, wenn´s um ein gewässer geht, wo sie für zuständig sind. Ob sie natürlich ahnung haben über die fische d.h. petermännchen steht in den sternen geschrieben - ich sage nicht, da es ein anderes fachgebiet ist.
Die petermännchen wie ich schon erwähnte gab es schon immer dort.
Die wasserschutzpolizei in den mediteranen ländern, hat ja in der heutigen zeit, reichlich kontakt zu den touristen, da diese länder in den letzten jahrzehnten förmlich überlaufen wurden. Die touristen liegen dort am strand wie ölsardienen in einer dose und zig boote fahren dort. Alle lieben das warme wasser und wollen schwimmen und toben sich aus, da sind einige bei, die bekommen schon mal den kontakt zum petermännchen, da er auch die seichten stellen im sandboden aufsucht und sich einbuddelt.
Ich kenne ecken am mittelmmeer, da lebten früher 80 menschen, da sind heute 80 taxis - so hat sich das verändert und ein kleines krankenhaus, die keine ahnung haben vom petermännchen oder vom zeckienstich den man sich vorher in deutschland geholt hat.

Nun kommen die petermännchen in deutschland in der ostsee und nordsee auch vor, jedoch nicht in den stückzahlen und nicht alle arten, wie in den ländern, wo ständig wasser vor der tür ist und nicht das wattenmeer, wie es an der nordseeküste der fall ist.
Obwohl er zu den gefährlichtsen gifttieren europas zählt, ist es ein ausgezeichneter speisefisch, wie es mein freund jürgen (Breithardt) gepostet hat.

Gruß nach hamburg


----------



## Mc-Fliege (12. März 2013)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Hallo alle zusammen #h
Ich hoffe mal dass ich hier mit meiner Frage richtig bin. Wie hakt man einen Rochen eigentlich vernüftig ab...oder andersrum wie sieht die Vorbereitung dazu aus. 
Vor dem Schwanz sollte man sich ja hüten. Meine Theorie wäre den Rochen auf den Rücken drehen...nasses Handtuch über den Schwanz legen (wg Gewicht) und dann hoffen dass der Haken nicht geschluckt ist.
Man findet ja auch viele Bilder wo der Rochen vor dem Releasen an den Flügeln fürs Foto hochgehalten wird und der Schwanz hängt einfach runter und wird nicht fixiert. Peitschen die ausserhalb des Wassers nicht mit dem Schwanz?

PS.
Ich fische nicht gezielt auf Rochen. Habe bis jetzt eigentlich nur Spinnfischen am Meer (Mittelmeer, Atlantik) betrieben.
Wollte es aber dieses Jahr mal mit der Grundbleimontage ausprobieren und da könnte es ja schon eher vorkommen dass so ein Bursche mal am Haken hängt. Und deshalb möchte ich schon wissen wie man dabei in meinem und des Fisches Interesse vorgeht.

Beste Grüße
Hartmut


----------



## Gunnar 80 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Hallo Hartmut!
Hab im Atlantik schon oft gezielt auf Rochen geangelt. Am häufigsten fängt man div. Stachelrochen, bei denen der Stachel oben im vorderen Schwanzdrittel sitzt. Wenn man also vor dem Fisch steht oder kniet, kann nichts passieren! Den Stachel mit einer Zange zu ziehen oder abzubrechen ist völliger Schwachsinn! Man muss dazu brutal herumreissen und hinterlässt dabei dabei eine blutende Wunde! Am einfachsten ist es, das Vorfach zu greifen (ich benutze immer Handschuhe), den Fisch heranzuziehen bis er am Ufer "ansteht", ihn auf den Rücken zu drehen, den Haken zu entfernen, ein paar Fotos machen und dann einfach wieder schwimmen lassen. Am Sandstrand kann man ggf. auch vorsichtig in die "Höhlen" über den Augen greifen und den Rochen zurück ins Wasser ziehen. Ich benutze ausschliesslich circle hooks, welche nur im Maulwinkel des Fisches greifen. Wenn Dieser zu gross (ab ca 50kg) zum Umdrehen ist und man nicht gut zum Haken kommt, kann man das Vorfach abschneiden - der Haken verrostet nach kurzer Zeit und der Rochen trägt keinen Schaden davon.
Ein Gaff benutzen und/oder den Fisch über die Felsen schleifen, sollte man nur, wenn er auch entnommen und gegessen wird! 
Eine gute Stelle zum Landen, circle hooks und mind. 2 Angler sollten Voraussetzung für gezieltes Angeln auf Rochen sein!
Es ist ein tolles Angeln auf diese Fische, bei dem man immer mit Teilen von über 200 Pfund rechnen muss!
Wer dennoch Unbehagen beim Abhaken hat, sollte das Vorfach abschneiden - bei circle hooks mit ruhigem Gewissen!
Für das Toxin auf Eiweissbasis gibts kein Gegenmittel. Erste Hilfe mit sehr heissem Wasser dürfte schmerzlindernd sein - ist aber umstritten!
Wer gestochen wird, sollte auf alle Fälle sofort einen Arzt, besser ein Krankenhaus aufsuchen!

Gruss Gunnar


----------



## Mc-Fliege (16. März 2013)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Hallo Gunnar,
ich danke Dir für die Antwort. Schön dass sich in Deiner Vorgehensweise Teile meiner Theorie wiederfinden. Den der Kreishaken ist auch mein Favorit.
 Ich denke mal dass das Thema "Vorgehensweise beim abhaken von Risikofischen" insbesondere Rochen, für viele interessant ist. Bis zu Deiner Antwort wurde dass Theama ca 200 mal geöffnet und bis jetzt 245 mal.
Es wäre schön wenn noch einige andere Erfahrene etwas aus Ihrer Praxis berichten könnten.

Beste Grüße an alle,
Hartmut


----------



## pasmanac (24. März 2013)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

In Kroatien wurden vor wenigen Tagen ein paar Kugelfische gefangen:
http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/...ba-pojavljuju-se-u-hrvatskom-moru/396349.aspx

....die Leber soll eine Delikatesse für Schwiegermütter sein...:r


----------



## LAC (3. März 2014)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Hallo,
ja der stachel beim rochen, der hat schon so manch einen ins grab geschickt. Steve irwin, ein australischer krokodiljäger und selbstdarsteller ist auch vom rochenstich getötet worden. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steve_Irwin Aber nicht nur steve hat es erwischt, auch andere haben bekannschaft mit einen rochenstachel gemacht. 
http://www.stern.de/reise/service/florida-rochen-attacke-bringt-mann-in-lebensgefahr-574486.html

Oft glauben die menschen, sie hätten eine gute reaktion, da täuschen sie sich, denn sie sind vergleichbar wie eine schnecke, wenn ein rochen oder ein petermännchen sticht - das sieht man gar nicht - das merkt man nur, so schnell geht es. 
Mit dem lappen ein petermännchen anfassen, da schmunzele ich, natürlich geht das, es ist aber kein sicherer schutz, denn bei der richigen schnellen bewegung vom fisch, kann auch der stachel durch den stoff dringen - selbst beim toten tier ist noch vorsicht geboten. 
In den mediteranen ländern hatten einige fischer, z.b. in novigrad (dalmatien) förmlich schiss vor den rochen, denn ich habe fischer gesehen, die vom rochen gestochen wurden - das bein sah aus, als wenn er ein verkehrsunfall gehabt hätte - total vernarbt. 
Zum teil, kann man den stachel gar nicht rausziehen - sondern muss ihn durchstechen - da er voll mit widerhaken bestückt ist, da sonst eine sehr große wunde entsteht - so wurde mir berichtet. 
Ich bin noch nicht vom rochen gestochen worden, da ich diese gefährlichen tieren so gut ich kann, aus dem wege gehe d.h. mit vorsicht begegne, obwohl ich auch schon reichlich rochen gelandet habe - zum petermännchen hatte ich schon kontakt beim tauchen, da entwickelte sich mein finger in zwei minuten zu einer bockwurst und die inkubazionszeit ist nach ca. 2 std. da konnte ich nicht mehr lesen nur noch die ersten buchstaben bzw. silben erkennen. Ich leben noch - aber ein komisches gefühl hatt ich trotzdem - noch heute nach über 40 jahre, merke ich im finger noch etwas, da das gift vom petermännchen u.a. auch eine gewebezersetzung bewirkt - das heilt zwar, jedoch bildet sich eine narbe die ich bei der bewegung des fingers merke. Mehr ist es nicht.
http://www.mir-co.net/fische/bilder/PetermaennchenStich.jpg
 Passt schön auf und seid nicht so blauäugig.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. März 2014)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Da muss wohl sicherheitshalber sowas mit an den Start,
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31tYYfFnHTL._SX300_.jpg
erstmal alles abkneifen was Schaden anrichten kann!


----------



## ragbar (4. März 2014)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

#c-Petermännchen faßt man doch nur mit der Unterseite seiner Schuhsohlen an???


----------



## xbsxrvxr (4. März 2014)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

hatte auf nem forschungsschiff auch mal kontakt zu einem 17cm riesigen petermann...in den finger gestochen und ca 2min danach wurde ich ohnmächtig(1,91m bei 115kg)...blöd nur, dass ich gerade auf einer steilen stahltreppe stand...naja, diese auch noch runter gerasselt.

ab ins dänische krankenhaus...einmal nähen, leichte gehirnerschütterung, gesamter rechter arm angeschwollen, bis zum unterarm bis kurz vor´m platzen...
das vieh hatte wohl genau in´s gelenk des rechten zeigefingers gestochen...konnte meinen finger deshalb  n gutes halbes jahr nicht bewegen...
nach 3 jahren ist der finger immer noch dick und schmerzt bei kälte...

unglaublich, ein soo kleines vieh kann nen kerl einfach umhauen

also, obacht#h


----------



## yacaré (4. März 2014)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Irgendwann um 2005, Letzter Urlaubstag in DK am Kattegat, ich im Schlauchboot 300 m vor der Küste, mit Spinnrute auf Makrelen, da kriege ich so´n Vieh vom Petermännchen an den Haken. Der Gefahr bewusst, packe ich den Haken und versuche, ihn aus dem Fischmaul zu drehen... nur in dem Moment fängt der Peter an, sich zu schütteln, so dass meine Hand 2x von einem der Stachel getroffen wurde und daraufhin wie ein Hefeteig aufging... Der Schmerz war heftig, aber erträglich, das Eintauchen der Hand ins Wasser brachte schnell Linderung, zwei Stunden später war es schon ok, es blieb ohne Folgeschäden. Das Petermännchengift ist nicht Hitzestabil, habe ich hinterher gelesen, man sollte die betroffene Extremität also der Hitze aussetzen, z.B. durch Eintauchen ins heiße Wasser, damit würde es neutralisiert... Habe diesen Ratschlag zum Glück nicht mehr benötigt, obwohl ich im letzten DK-Urlaub gezielt auf Petermännchen gefischt habe - geben ganz brauchbare Speisefische ab ;-)


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. März 2014)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*



yacaré schrieb:


> IDas Petermännchengift ist nicht Hitzestabil, habe ich hinterher gelesen, man sollte die betroffene Extremität also der Hitze aussetzen, ;-)



siedendes Öl eliminiert das Gift vollständig


----------



## GeorgeB (4. März 2014)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Soll wirklich so sein, Brillendorsch.

2 Minuten lang nen möglichst heißen Fön auf den Biss richten, den man aber wahrscheinlich nicht zur Hand hat. Oder auch eine glühende Zigarette mit einem Abstand von einem cm zur Haut vor die Wunde halten. Danach dann kühlen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. März 2014)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

wenn Du an Masochismus leidest, bist Du also klar im Vorteil:z


----------



## LAC (4. März 2014)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

@ Beim petermännchen werden heiße kompressen empfohlen, wer kann diese machen am wasser, ein geldstück kann jedoch mit dem feuerzeug heiß gemacht werden und dann die einstichstelle damit legen - ab 60 grad denaturiert es d.h. verliert das gift seine wirkung -es hat zwei eiweisgifte, eins was die gewebezersetzung hervorruft und ein anderes was die organe angreift, atemnot, brechreiz, kreislauf bis zum herzstillstand. 
Nun gibt es ja mehrere petermännchen, das kleinste petermännchen auch vieperqueise genannt, hat das stärkste gift.

Gefährlich können aber auch andere fische werden z.b. ein conger, der faucht wie eine katze und schnappt wie ein hund zu. Aber auch eine muräne, kann beißen, sie hat zwar keine giftdrüsen, aber die wunde entzündet sich sehr schnell, da ihr schleim im maul dieses hervorruft. Und wer sich dumm anstellt, der kann auch vor der haustür vom hecht gebissen werden.
Wir können ja noch froh sein, das wir in europa sind, in den tropischen bereichen, muss man beim angeln einen rundumblick haben, sonst wird man noch von einer schlange im hintern gebissen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. März 2014)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

OK OK, jetzt ist Aschermittwoch und ich werde wieder ernst.
versprochen#:


----------



## LAC (5. März 2014)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

@ Observer
 da hat es dich ja in jungen jahren schon richtig erwischt, wobei in den dänischen gewässern, am meisten das gewöhnliche petermännchen vorkommt, welches nicht so ein starkes gift hat - die vierperqueise (e_chiichthys vipera ) _hat das stärkste gift in der familie der petermännchen. Ich bin davon in ca. 6 m tiefe beim schnorcheln auf den kornat inseln gestochen worden, als ich im boot war, hatte sich mein finger dreimal so dick verformt - verstand die welt nicht mehr und nach zwei stunden, ging es mir ganz schön dreckig, bekam probleme mit dem kreislauf und konnte auch nicht mehr lesen. Zum freund habe ich gesagt, ich lege mich jetzt in die koje und wenn ich morgen wach werde - tauchen wir weiter und wenn nicht - schickst du mich mit dem zinksarg nach hause. Lebe noch wobei ich nach 40 jahren immer noch im finger etwas merke, da durch die gewebezersetzung eine narbe im innenbereich entstanden ist.
 Das mit dem stechen das geht ganz schnell - auch an der angel, ich kenne angler die glaubten mit einen lappen haben sie es im griff - selbst durch den lappen hat er gestochen - das ist ja kein nagel - sondern wie eine nähnadel vergleichbar, da sticht man sich auch dran ohne das sie wild zuckt. 
 Es zählt zu den giftigsten tieren europas, in dänemark dann noch die kreuzottern an land - die haben zwar ein sehr starkes gift wie eine cobra, können aber nur ganz wenig abgeben und beißen kaum einen menschen, da sie den kopf nur 10 cm hoch nehmen können und schneller die flucht ergreifen, bevor der mensch sie sieht,  wobei ständig hunde im dünengürtel gebissen werden, die dann große probleme bekommen und eine woche am kämpfen sind, dass sie überleben.


----------



## pasmanac (11. März 2014)

*Petermännchen Club*

Na dann will ich mal die neuen Mitglieder im Petermännchen-Club willkommen heissen!

Mich hat´s 2008 in Kroatien erwischt; obwohl ich den Fisch ein paar mal gegen die Bordwand heftigst geschlagen hatte, zappelte er plötzlich so heftig los (ich hielt die Schnur gute 30cm über dem Fisch fest)  und erwischte mich an der linken Handinnenfläche, vier Tage vom Urlaub waren dann weniger fröhlich...#q

...auf dem ersten Bild u.l. war er dann endgültig platt!

Heutzutage habe ich eine ca. 30cm lange, leicht abgewinkelte Spitzzange im Boot, mein "Petermännchengeschirr". 

Petermännchen ist überaus lecker, ich esse sie am liebsten schonend im Vacuumbeutel gekocht (etwas Olivenöl, Gemüse, Salz & Pfeffer) wie die TiFis auf dem letzten Bild...


----------



## Fattony (11. März 2014)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Willkommen im Club 

Doofe Petermännchen 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## pasmanac (11. März 2014)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*



Fattony schrieb:


> Doofe Petermännchen


Die Petermännchen sagen bestimmt "Doofe Menschen" !? |rolleyes


----------



## Fattony (11. März 2014)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Wollt die doch nur vom Haken befreien ;-)
Wie lang hat bei dir die Schwellung angehalten?
Ging der Schmerz auch bis in den Oberarm rauf?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## pasmanac (11. März 2014)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Die Schwellung hat gute zwei Wochen angehalten, tendenziell abnehmend.
Der Schmerz war am 1. Tag sehr übel und ging bis zur Schulter hoch, nach dem 4. Tag war gut, nur die Hand war eben noch etwas dick...:c

Der Schmerz war am schlimmsten in der Hand, es hat sich angefühlt, als ob sich ein Alien aus der Hand in´s Freie durchbohren möchte.
Ich hatte auch aus Unwissenheit den Fehler gemacht, dass ich auf der Fahrt (mit Boot) zum Ufer die Hand im Meer gekühlt habe. Hatte aber dennoch Glück, da ich über Connection ca. 1Std. nach dem Stich schon vom Dr. behandelt wurde (zwei Spritzen, Tatanus und noch irgendwas..).

Nun habe ich immer ein Feuerzeug dabei; lieber eine kleine Verbrennung als das Schmerz & Schwell Gschmarre!


----------



## LAC (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

@ pasmanac

So wir mir bekannt ist, hat das petermännchen zwei gifte - ein gift welches das gewebe zersetzt im bereich der eistichstelle und ein anderes welches auf den kreislauf geht, d.h. übelkeit, brechreiz und sogar herzstörungen verursacht. 
Die inkubazionszeit ist nach zwei stunden, da konnte ich nicht mehr lesen - sah nur noch den anfangsbuchstaben, jedoch konnte ich das wort , bzw. den satz nicht mehr lesen.
Gestochen wurde ich in deiner nähe, auf den kornat inseln beim tauchen vor 40 jahre. Es war das kleinen petermännchen auch viepernqueise genannt.



Ein gegengift gibt es nicht ! 

Es sollte jedoch ein arzt aufgesucht werden, da der den kreislauf stabilisieren kann und eine impfung gegen wundstarrkrampf (tetanus) ist auch empfehlenswert. 
Die warmwassermethode - kompressen im einstichbereich hilft etwas, weil die wärme die proteine im gift denaturiert.


----------



## Jose (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*



pasmanac schrieb:


> ...Nun habe ich immer ein Feuerzeug dabei; lieber eine kleine Verbrennung als das Schmerz & Schwell Gschmarre!



das möchte ich sehen :vik:


das gewebe durch heißes wasser so aufzuheizen, dass das etwas tiefer liegende gift zerstört wird, ist eine sache.

mit 'nem feuerzeug so lange an der hand(?) rumzukokeln, bis das tiefere gewebe auf temperatur ist...

ok, aber hast wohl recht: der verbrennungsschmerz überdeckt alles andere. bist ein ganz mutiger...

(mit vergifteter hand  und verbrennungen dritten grades #6)


----------



## zulu (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Es wurden Methoden entwickelt
 die das Gift mittels Fön oder Zigarette im Wechsel mit Eiskompressen eliminiert.

siehe hier unter Petermännchen.
http://www.aerzteblatt.de/pdf/100/10/a635.pdf

Im internationalen Fischereibedarf  gibt es schon batteriebetriebene Sticks mit einem Wärmefeld, die dosiert die Hitze abgeben. 
Damit kann der Hochseefischer Stiche in die Finger sehr gut selbst behandeln.

Sowas wie das bite away , gibt es sogar für den Hausgebrauch.
http://www.stichheiler.de/products/de/Bite-Away.html


----------



## Jose (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

@zulu, danke für die info.

gibts evtl schon praktische erfahrungen mit dem bite away?

vom feuerzeug würd ich aber trotzdem abraten


----------



## pasmanac (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*



Jose schrieb:


> vom feuerzeug würd ich aber trotzdem abraten



Wieso würdest Du davon abraten ? Hast Du Erfahrung darin ? Die einheimischen Fischer hier machen das immer so und offensichtlich mit guten Resultaten !:g


----------



## Jose (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*



pasmanac schrieb:


> Wieso würdest Du davon abraten ? Hast Du Erfahrung darin ? Die einheimischen Fischer hier machen das immer so und offensichtlich mit guten Resultaten !:g



hab ich nicht, glücklicherweise. denke einfach nur an 'meine' portugiesischen felsennester mit reichlich wind und reichlich petermännchen, weil zielfisch.

entweder geht das feuerzeug nicht wegen wind oder es ist eben so eine art brenner mit temperaturen an die 1000°. jetzt weiß ich nicht, wie die fischer dort das feuerzeug einsetzen, ich als unbedarfter denke an direkten einsatz, also flamme auf stich. belehr uns, wenns anders ist.

macht wohl eher nette verkokelte stellen als entgiftung, zumal das gewebe ja 'nur' auf ca. 53° erhitzt werden muss.

außerdem dringen die stacheln (je nachdem, welche) locker mehr als einen halben zentimeter tief ein, also gewebe in 0,5cm + auf temperatur bringen. da dürften mit feuerzeug die hautschichten schon fast verkohlt sein.

und ja, sind harte jungs da unten, in portugal auch. hab da genügend plumpshände gesehen, geschwollen von gift oder vom draufprügeln mit stock vor schmerz. egal, ich halte das feuerzeug völlig für ungeeignet, es sei denn, man wollte einen bösen schmerz mit noch einem böseren überdecken.

damals, beim roten kreuz, haben wir gewitzelt "was tun bei brandwunden?" "ausschneiden, schnittwunden sind einfacher zu behandeln."


----------



## zulu (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*



Jose schrieb:


> @zulu, danke für die info.
> 
> gibts evtl schon praktische erfahrungen mit dem bite away?



Darüber habe ich noch nichts gelesen..

Wenn die angegebene Temperatur erreicht wird, dann wird das schon funktionieren. 

Ich habe nur Bedenken ob das Gerät die Seeluft dauerhaft verträgt ohne zu korrodieren. Das Gerät muss ja standbay liegen,
wann wird man denn schon mal gestochen ?  

Ich jedenfalls noch nie. 

Die Profigeräte auf den Fischkuttern funktionieren. Kenne leider die genaue Bezeichnung nicht, sonst könnte man mal googlen.

Ich wäre froh , wenn nicht eine Thermoskanne mit heißem Kaffee  dann doch wenigstens ein Feuerzeug an Bord ist. Ist auch für andere Dinge ganz nützlich.

Z.


----------



## LAC (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

@ Zulu
Nun werden bei den giftigen meerestieren, im ärzteblatt, die petermännchen als eine gruppe dargestellt, das ist ok wobei je nach fischart das gift eine unterschiedliche stärke hat. 
Es gibt in den weltmeeren zwei gattungen und 9 arten und unter diesen arten ist die vipernqueise(_Echiichthys vipera_) halt der gefährlichste fisch, da er das stärkst gift hat.
Nun kennt kaum einer die einzelnen arten. 
Wird er jedoch gestochen, kann er nur sagen, es war ein petermännchen, da sie sich von der form her gleichen.
Da durch hitze das gift vernichtet werden kann, wurden früher heiße kompressen angewendet, da man diese heißer vertragen kann, als tauchbäder auch ein geldstück mit einem feuerzeug erwärmen und auf die einstichwunde legen, ist erfolgreich angewendet worden 
Neuerdings sollen diese heiß kalte schockmethode erfolgreich sein, wie sie auch im ärzteblatt erwähnt werden - wobei man dieses eiswürfel ja nicht zur hand hat am wasser. 
Wobei ein geldstück fast jeder bei sich hat und ein feuerzeug findet man auch schnelle. 
All diese muss ja innerhalb von zwei std. geschehen, denn dann ist das gift im ganzen körper verteilt. 
Er wurde nicht im finger gestochen.

http://www.gifte.de/Gifttiere/trachinus_draco_stich_bild01.htm


----------



## pasmanac (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*



LAC schrieb:


> *All diese muss ja innerhalb von zwei std. geschehen*, denn dann ist das gift im ganzen körper verteilt.
> Er wurde nicht im finger gestochen.



Als Petermännchen-Clubmember kann ich nur sagen: *Es muss innerhalb von Sekunden geschehen*, nach zwei Std. ist schon längst alles gelaufen, Gift verteilt, Einstichgegend angeschwollen wie Michelin-Männchen!

*Ich würde jederzeit eine kleine Brandwunde den tagelangen Schmerzen vorziehen !* :g


----------



## LAC (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

@ pasmanac
 Du hast natürlich recht, es muss sofort gemacht werden, ich habe mich da falsch ausgedrück, die kritische phase ist ca nach zwei std. danach kann es nur "besser" werden, daß gröbste hat man jedenfalls überstanden. 
 Wobei beim einstich eine gewebezersetzung stattfindet, da kann man nach wochen noch probleme mit haben, die gewebezersetzung wird sich vernarben und ich merke es noch jetzt nach 35 jahre - keine schmerzen - aber ich fühle etwas, wenn ich den finger bewege. Nun kommt es auch darauf an, welch eine menge an gift die person abbekommen hat.
 Jedenfalls sollte man nicht damit scherzen und glauben, solch ein petermännchen stich ist nichts   - ich bin rambo und kann es verkraften.  Es muss nur das richtige petermännchen kommen, z.b das kleine petermännchen - dieses hat das stärkste gift, dann kann es sein, daß rambo auf dem tisch liegt und zuckt und summt nur noch .- helft mir doch. In europa ist es das giftigste tier
  Die kreuzotter z.b. hat ein sehr starkes gift, etwa wie die cobra, kann aber nur geringe mengen abgeben - sonst würden alle verrecken.


----------



## Nightfall (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

*Für alle die nach Mittelmeer reisen*. Das folgende betrifft mehr Leute die nach Südgriechenland , Zypern und der Turkei reisen, aber es gibt einzeln-fälle auch in Spanien und Italien :

Zurzeit gibt es in Mittelmeer eine große Einmarsch (Lessepssche Migrant aus dem Roten Meer) von  Lagocephalus sceleratus ( http://www.fishbase.org/summary/Lagocephalus-sceleratus.html )

so sieht es aus (Unterwasser) :  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBjA3hQFBwk

*Wenn Mann einen fängt, bitte nicht essen*. Er hat *tetrodoxin*. Wie der  berühmte Fugu aus Japan, die obwohl nur Chefs (Fugu Fukuji)   mit Jahren  von Training , solche Fische vorbereiten dürfen, gibt es pro Jahr in  Japan 40-50 Vergiftungen.

In Griechenland, Zypern und der Turkei, gibt es jetzt oft in  Touristischen Büros, Anhänger wie dieses (auf verschiedenen Sprachen) :

http://www.charterpartner.de/jpgs/lagocephhalus_celeratus_1.jpg

http://www.achaia.gr/ach/images/stories/news/lagokefalos.jpg

Gruß,

Alex


----------



## LAC (29. November 2014)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

@ Nigthfall
Dieser fisch ist wirklich giftig und man sollte ihn nicht essen, wobei ja das petermännchen ein vorzüglicher speisefisch ist. 

Nun haben wir hier ja nicht alle fischarten aufgeführt, die giftig bzw. gefährlich sind, denn da sind noch andere arten, die stechen können bzw. durch bisse vergiftungen entstehen können mit schweren folgen.

Nachsatz
@ Jose
Herbert, ich sehe gerade bei dir grünes licht, betreffend des giftes vom petermännchen, möchte ich erwähnen, es ist ein eiweißgift - welches durch erhitzen denaturiert d.h. es wird unschädlich gemacht, nun kann man dieses durch heiße kompressen erzielen, die man jedoch nicht am wasser hat. jedoch ein geldstück hat fast jeder. Dieses sollte man mit dem feuerzeug warm machen und auf die einstichwunde legen, dann wird ein teil des giftes unschädlich gemacht.


----------



## Patrickkust (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*



Petrusautor schrieb:


> Nicht lachen! Viele kennen den Burschen nicht, haben ihn an der Angel und schon ist es passiert:
> In einem österreichischen Bootsforum kam die Frage auf, welche giftigen Fische es denn im Mittelmeer gäbe. Dabei fiel mir ein, dass es nicht nur dort, sondern auch in Nord- und Ostsee einen Vertreter gibt, den alle Angler kennen sollten:
> 
> Nämlich das Petermännchen oder Drachenfisch (Dragonfish).
> ...



siehrt auf jeden Fall nicht sympathisch aus


----------



## LAC (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Hallo, 
ich bin gestochen worden vom petermännchen, https://www.bing.com/images/search?...1282&selectedIndex=0&qpvt=petermännchen+fisch
So kann es aussehen - auch noch schlimmer. Nun kann ich nicht sagen, welches petermännchen da zugestochen hat, das kleine petermännchen hat jedoch das stärkste gift - kommt jedoch nicht so oft in der nord- und ostsee vor.


----------



## Michael.S (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Das ist ja heftig , wo hat der dich denn hinngestochen ? , ich würde ein Petermänchen ohne Zange nie Anfassen , gute Besserung


----------



## Waller Michel (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Also ich hab auch schon 2 mal Glück gehabt mit dem Kerl, hatte ihn 2 mal an der Angel, und wollte immer gerade schon zufassen, beim ersten mal schrie der Angestellte vom Fischkutter halt!  Beim zweiten mal ist es mir kurz vor dem zufassen gerade noch selbst eingefallen. ...
Gut hier mal darüber zu schreiben, das man das nicht vergisst. 

LG Michael


----------



## LAC (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

@ Michael S
Ich bin im finger beim tauchen gestochen worden, habe mich mit der rechten hand an einem höhleneingang festgehalten, da kam das tier wie ein blitz aus dem loch und griff mich an d.h. ich wurde im zeigefinger gestochen - der nach wenigen minuten sich in einer form entwickelte, die drei mal so dick war - ich verstand die welt nicht mehr.  Das foto welches ich eingestellt habe ist nicht mein gesicht, das ist schlimmer.

Zu erwähnen sei auch, da die petermännchen sich im sand eingraben, daß badene wo sandiger grund ist z.b. in der nordsee oder ostssse, immer schlürfend durchs wasser gehen sollen - dadurch werden die petermännchen aufgescheucht und man tritt nicht drauf - denn viele badene werden gestochen, indem sie auf ein petermännchen treten. 
Das passiert zwar nicht bei den anglern, die werden meistens gestochen, weil sie den fisch nicht kennen bzw. weil sie glauben mit einen lappen habe ich alles im griff - das ist ein falscher glaube, denn mit dem lappen können sie zwar den fisch halten und er gleitet ihnen nicht mehr aus den händen aber seine bewegungen, die macht er noch und setzt dabei seine stacheln, die am kiemendorn und an der rückenfloss sind voll ein - da kann der angler ruhig einen lappen oder ein gummihandschuh als schutz nehmen - da nagelt er durch. Das ist seine waffe, die er einsetzt - vergleichbar wie beim rochen, die je nach art auch ihre stachel einsetzen - zum teil sogar mit tödlichem ausgang. Angler wissen dieses natürlich und haben erfahrung, da sie mit ihren angelhaken schön gekämpft haben, die auch durch stoff und finger gehen ohne große bewegungen


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Interessant - also giftige Eiweisse, die dann degenerieren. 

Danke für Tipp!!


----------



## LAC (19. November 2017)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Damit der Thread nicht stirbt! Das Petermännchen ist hier ja inzwischen reichlich durchleutet worden und jeder der dieses gelesen hat, kennt die Gefahren und was er zu tun hat, damit er kein blaues "Auge" bekommt. 

Im Mittelmeer, Nord- und Ostsee sowie den Atlantink in Europa nicht vergessen, kommen jedoch noch andere gefährliche Tiere vor - die Tiere könnte man ja auch mal durchleuchten, damit der Angler der diese Tiere nicht kennt, kein Schaden bekommt.
Ich beginne mal mit Conger - ein Meeraal, der bis zu 1,80 m groß wird und dem Angler ganz schön Ärger bereiten kann - denn bei der Landung, sowie bei der waidgerechten Tötung, besteht eine große Gefahr, daß der Angler gebissen wird. Er hat zwar keine Giftdrüsen, jedoch reichlich spitze Zähne und beim Biss entzünden sich meistens die Wunden durch den Schleim im Maulbereich.
Hat einer schon mal Kontakt mit einen Conger gehabt und ist die Landung gut verlaufen ? oder hat er gefaucht und das Maul aufgerissen wie ein Hund, wenn man ihn KO schlagen will und zugebissen.
In Dalmatien hat man mir früher gesagt, wenn Du einen im Boot liegen hast, geh nicht dran vorbei - er schnappt zu. 
Hatten auch eine Lösung, wie sie ihn behandeln.


----------



## ragbar (19. November 2017)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Hab dieses Jahr einen von etwa 10kg im Hummerkorb gehabt. Der hatte alles gefressen, was da an Köderfisch sowie Krabben, die schon drin saßen gefressen.
Manche fassen den Conger durch das Loch in der Falle in der Mitte, um ihn zum Ausstieg zu bewegen, aber im Boot geht der Tanz dann weiter. So wie hier:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HerrVU5PrZo
Hat bei meinem wg. der Größe aber nicht geklappt. Gezielt nach meiner Hand geschnappt oder gefaucht hat der aber nicht. Man muß aber trotzdem unbedingt auf seine Hände und besonders Finger achten, der Fisch ist durch seinen Körperbau in der Lage, dünne Bretter durchzubeißen. Unachtsame Seeleute können einem davon Gruselgeschichten erzählen. Daß der Fisch aber in bösartiger Absicht zubeißt kann ich nicht bestätigen, er verteidigt sich halt nur,weil er leben will, klar.Meinen hab ich dann mit Fischknüppel und Messer durch das Loch in der Falle getötet. Die Tiere haben eine irre Kraft. Sauerei im Boot inclusive.So schlecht schmecken die Conger nicht, wenn man den Fisch bis zur Verarbeitung bei etwa 2° kühlt und nur 2 Handbreit bis hinter dem Kopf verarbeitet. Ich hab so eine Art Kotlett draus geschnitten und gebraten. Freundin wollte nicht, hat sich geekelt. Komisch riechen tun die Conger schon...

An der Angel nutzt man bei kleineren Exemplaren den Griff ins Vorfach, Vorausetzung sind ausreichend Vorfachdicke und Handschuhe, bei größeren Tieren unbedingt ein Gaff.


----------



## LAC (19. November 2017)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

@ ragbar
Dann hast du ja schon ein schönes Erlebnis gehabt !
Natürlich verteidigt sich jeder Fisch in solch einer Situation, bei dem einen merkt man die verteidigung nicht und bei dem anderen geht die Post ab. Nun hat er keine Arme wie ein Affe, dann würden wir nicht nur gebissen sondern auch noch verprügelt und unser Zeug würde zerrissen *lach
In den 80iger Jahren habe ich in Dalmatien mehrere gefangen -  vom Boot aus. Mit den kleinen die um 1,20 m waren habe ich förmlich das gleiche erlebt wie du, er kämpft und schnappt zu, jedoch konnte ich nach einer gewissen Zeit und Schläge mit dem Knüppel sie dann auch abstechen.
Die einheimischen Fischer dort, haben sie damals mehr mit Langleinen gefangen. Die sagten mir, dass sie große Conger im Wasser das Rückgrat brechen, indem sie mit dem Holzruder, den Fisch im Wasser mit der spitzen Seite vom Ruderblatt einen Schlag kurz hinterm Kopf geben - dann kann er sich nicht mehr wie eine Schlange bewegen und die Landung soll ganz einfach sein.
Kann ich verstehen - habe es jedoch nie angewendet, da ich ein Helfer brauchte und Angst hatte den Fisch zu verlieren mit dem Schlag, indem ich ihn vom Haken schlage. Ich kenne diese Verluste in der Nordsee, wenn Mitangler mir helfen wollten und mir beim Gaffen die Fische förmlich vom Haken geschlagen haben. 
Mit diesem Schlag auf dem Rücken wird der Conger förmlich Ko geschlagen und kann nicht mehr viel machen - ist jedoch nicht waidgerecht. 
Die waidgerechte Tötung beginnt mit dem betäuben, da beginnt der Kampf mit dem Angler - der Angler wird natürlich gewinnen, da dem Fisch irgendwann - wenn er genug "Ohrfeigen" bekommen hat auch noch die Luft ausgeht. 
Die Einheimischen Fischer erzählten mir, daß die Bisse vom Conger im Arm oder in den Beinen sehr schlecht heilen würde - das ist wie bei den Haien, da sie beim Biss mit Schüttelbewegung das Fleisch förmlich zerrissen wird - trifft er die Finger, sieht es böse aus, dann kann der Angler nur noch mit elektr. Rolle angeln.
Etwas übertrieben - aber die Finger sind für den Conger vergleichbar, als wenn wir Frittenstäbchen essen. 
Ich habe auch große gefangen, einer zählt sogar zu den größten die je gefangen worden sind, da sah alles bei der Landungen anders aus - da haben einige im Boot mich förmlich angegriffen - sie haben gefaucht wie ein Hund und ich kam gar nicht zum Fisch - er hob den Kopf, zeigte mir seine Zähne und fauchte förmlich - da hilft auch kein 30 cm langer Totschläger mehr, da wird man schneller gebissen als man ihn waidgerecht mit einen Schlag beteuben soll. Ich habe ihn mit der flachen Seite vom Ruderblatt förmlich Ohrfeigen gegeben bis er ruhig war - er war nur wenige Minuten ruhig, dann fauchte er wieder. Ich habe natürlich gewonnen und bin auch nicht gebissen worden - jedoch hatte ich ganz schön schiss, da das alles in einem kleinen Boot von 5,5 m Länge passierte. Mein Freund hatte sich schon verkrochen und saß vorne auf der Spitze vom Boot und betätigte den Scheinwerfer, damit ich Licht hatte, da ich sie immer in der Nacht gefangen habe.
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?pictureid=57162&albumid=469&dl=1406573745&thumb=1
http://www.lydumartcenter.com/angeln/bilder/rekordfische5.jpg


----------



## hans albers (20. November 2017)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

hui... alter schwede !

in manchen fällen würde ich dann doch zum kappen des vorfachs 
raten, sonst sind die finger ab...

gezielt würde ich den sowieso nicht beangeln,
vor allem die grossen sind nicht gerade ne delikatesse...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Klasse Video - danke dafür!!


----------



## ragbar (20. November 2017)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Gerne, und hier sind die Finger ja noch drangeblieben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

grins - grade so ;-))


----------



## LAC (20. November 2017)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

@ ragbar
ich habe mir nochmal dein Video angesehen - das ist wirklich toll, wie Thomas es erwähnt hat. Es war jedoch auch etwas leichtsinnig - mit der Hand den Conger im Käfig greifen -  das geht gar nicht, weil du ihn nicht richtig greifen kannst. Er hätte auch zuschnappen können, so wie es aussah wollte der Conger jedoch nur noch raus aus dem Loch. 
Ich habe in meinem Leben ca. 25 Conger gefangen, so wie ich festgestellt habe gehen sie nicht mehr so an der Angel wie es mal war, habe sie alle im Novigradsko Kanal in Dalmatien bei Zadar in ca. 40 m in den Nachtstunden vom Boot gefangen, den letzten vor wenigen Jahren der etwa die Größe hatte wie im Video - gefangen immer mit Paternoster / Grundblei und als Köder ganze Sardinen auch mal zwei genommen - das letzte mal hatte ich keine Sardinen - habe nur einen Biss gehabt.
Dann und wann habe ich früher auch eine Duftspur gelegt, indem ich am Ankerseil ein Zwieblsack gefüllt mit Sardinen etwa 4 m über den Anker befestigt habe.
Nochmal zu der Gefahr, er kann unvorstellbar beißen und jeder Angler sollte vorsichtig sein da beim Biss, die Wunde sehr schlecht heilt und sich meistens auch noch entzündet - so wurde mir berichtet. Mit dem speziellen "Handkantenschlag" d.h. Paddel,  kann man ihn - so die örtl. Fischer -  förmlich zahm machen, da sein Rückgrat dadurch gebrochen wird  - ich hab es jedoch nie ausprobiert. Empfehlung -  die Wunde desinfizieren und sofort einen Arzt aufsuchen Zu empfehlen ist auch, dass ein Angler immer ein Erste Hilfe Paket bei sich trägt - denn es ist ja immer ein Kampf um "Leben und Tod"   Kleiner Scherz, aber die Gefahren sind einfach da beim Angel.

@ Hans Albers
gezielt würde ich den sowieso nicht beangeln,
vor allem die grossen sind nicht gerade ne delikatesse... 

Gezielt kann man den auch nicht angeln - es gehen auch andere Fische wie Haie am Haken.
Vom Geschmak her ist er wie ein Hecht* lach, den kann man auch nicht mit einem Lachs vergleichen. Mein Boot lag in einer Bucht, wo auch ein Campingplatz war,  habe den Fisch am Lagerfeuer am Campingplatz in den Abendstunden zubereitet und alle bekamen ein Stück ab - die waren alle happy. Die Fische die ich fange, die verwerte ich d.h. esse ich auch - alle haben einen anderen Geschmack und man kann sie schon ganz schön verfeinern.


----------



## ragbar (21. November 2017)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Wo wir grad dabei sind: so machen unsere Nachbarn das; nicht erlaubt hier. Achtung, grausam. Aber sie sind anders, unsere Nachbarn|bigeyes

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDr2Y4ATM2g


----------



## hans albers (21. November 2017)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

@LAC....

hatte auch schonmal welche (kleine exemplare)als beifang beim grundangeln, 
habe dann die stelle gewechselt,auch wegen  geräte/vorfachstärke.

aber klar können immer mal welche anbeissen,
auch beim schleppen oder hochseeangeln auf grössere kaliber, wie du schon schreibst...

das mit der verwertung sähe ich ähnlich, wobei ich  zb.hechte meist release, wenn sie gut gehakt sind.
(meist beifang beim barsch oder köfi angeln)


zur not geht halt immer als frikadelle oder in der suppe..


----------



## LAC (22. November 2017)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

@ ragbar
Zum Video: In den Löchern fummeln - befriedigt ja so manch ein Jäger, ist zwar nicht die feine Art , jedoch in den südlichen Ländern gang und gebe, oft konnte ich dieses beobachten und saß selbst auf solch ein Kahn.  Jeder Fischer in den südlichen Ländern, der ein Boot hat, ist auch im Besitz einer 3 m lange Holzstange mit einer 5-zack Spitze, wo er in den frühen Abendstunden und Nacht - unter Scheinwerferlicht - auch mit auf Jagd geht und alles was essbar ist förmlich damit fängt u.a.  Kraken, Tintenfische und Bärenkrebse den Todesstoß gibt. In den Mittelmeerländern ist dieses gang und gebe. 
@ Hans Albers
Beim schleppen einen Conger fangen, habe ich noch nicht gehört, da er sich meisten auf dem Grund im steinigen Bereich aufhält - kann aber sein. Das beste Fanggebiet für Conger von Deutschland, sind die engl. Kanalinseln - wenn man seetüchtig ist, da dort sehr unruhige See ist. Jedoch wurden dort wirklich große Exemplare gefangen.
Das mit dem Geschmack ist ja ein Thema für sich - ich esse jeden Fisch, den ich fange - ein Lachs ist heute ein Edelfisch, in früheren Jahren mussten die Bediensteten der oberen Schicht, dreimal in der Woche Lachs essen - und ein Hering wird als Fisch der armen Leute angesehen und wenn er richtig zubereitet ist - lecken sich die reichen Leute die Finger danach. Jedenfalls, habe ich mit dem Fleisch meines Congers die Urlauber auf dem Zeltplatz glücklich gemacht und wir hatten schöne Stunden am Lagerfeuer - was will man mehr.


----------



## hans albers (23. November 2017)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*



> Jedenfalls, habe ich mit dem Fleisch meines Congers die Urlauber auf dem  Zeltplatz glücklich gemacht und wir hatten schöne Stunden am Lagerfeuer  - was will man mehr.




....#6


----------



## LAC (23. November 2017)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Kapitale Conger, sind für den Angler also eine große Gefahr, da sie kräftig zubeißen können, wo auch mal ein Finger verloren gehen kann und beim Biss, die Wunde sich meistens entzündet. 
Eine waidgerechte Tötung, mit einen Totschläger um ihn zu betäuben damit er anschließend mit dem Messer den Todesstoß bekommt, sieht bei einen Conger von fast 2 m Länge natürlich anders aus - das geht es nicht mehr mit ein 20 cm Totschläger wie bei Aal oder Hecht - da er wild wie ein Schlage sich bewegt und auch zuschnappt und dabei fauchende Geräusche macht. Ich war erstaunt und hatte sowas noch nicht erlebt und hatte auch Angstgefühle, obwohl ich immer Abstand gehalten habe. Mein Totschläger war mein Paddel, da habe ich ihm aus sicherer Entfernung förmlich mehrere Ohrfeigen mit gegeben bis er sich beruhigte und dann abgestochen. Zweimal hatte er im Paddel gebissen und nicht sofort losgelassen - da veränderte sich der Kampfplatz - das kann man sich normal nicht vorstellen und das alles auf kleinsten Raum.  
Das kann ich beitragen zu den Gefahren zum Conger - wenn einer auf diese Fischart geht, soll er dieses im Hinterkopf haben und vorsichtig sein- dann kann nichts passieren. 
Hinzu kommt ja noch die Behinderung, die man hat, da man im Boot von 5,5 m ja kein "festen" Boden hat, denn bei solch einer Begegnung wo schnelle Bewegung automatisch gemacht werden - ist das Boot ja ganz schön am schaukeln, d.h. gleichzeitig muss auch noch das Gleichgewicht gehalten werden, dieses kennt keiner, der kein Boot hat. Bei solch einer Tötungsaktion geht es ganz schnell, dann liegt man bei dem Conger in der Ecke und versteht die Welt nicht mehr und macht sich Gedanken, was habe ich falsch gemacht.  Wichtig ist, Ruhe bewahren und nichts überstürzen und sollte man gebissen werden, der Arzt sofort aufsuchen.
Wünsche jeden viel Glück beim Fang eines Congers und wenn einer gefangen wurde - berichten bzw. posten -  wenn die Finger noch dran sind *lach


----------



## pennfanatic (23. November 2017)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Und sind die conger der größte noch genießbar


----------



## LAC (23. November 2017)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Und sind die conger der größte noch genießbar


Das Fleisch vom frisch gefangenen Conger ob klein oder groß,  kann man immer essen - da können sicherlich kleine Unterschiede im Geschmack sein - ich kann dieses nicht beantworten, da ich zu wenig davon gefangen habe und auch unterschiedlich zubereitet habe. 
Ich habe den "Baumstamm" am Grill in den Abendstunden zubereitet und alle waren glücklich. 

Wobei bei Fisch einige Personen - meistens Frauen - sofort weglaufen, weil sie glitschig sind und den eigenartigen Geruch nicht lieben. Da kommen dann andere Gedanken auf und da kann es passieren, dass die Worte fallen - dusch dich mal, dein Geruch ist nicht der Beste! 
Eine junge Frau wollte von dem Conger kein Stück haben, alle anderen zogen sich den Conger rein.


----------



## angler1996 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

wenn ich nicht völlig daneben liege dann gab es Konger in der Rogerie hinterm Kreisverkehr in HS 
 als Meeraale geräuchert zu kaufen, der war geschmacklich  gut.
Allerdings nichts für Pangasius Esser:q


----------



## ragbar (24. November 2017)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Wenn  den Conger niemand vor der Zubereitung unter Augen und Nase bekommt und der so 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MCEFi2wVIw

 zubereitet ist, greifen alle zu, auch zickige Ladies, garantiert.


----------



## LAC (26. November 2017)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

@ angler
das kann schon sein, denn diese Räucherei in HS hat ständig ein große Auswahl an Fischarten - für mich zählt sie zu den besten in Dänemark. 
@ ragbar
da stimme ich Dir zu, denn diese Zubereitung ist gehobene Schule - Super !

Als ich ihn geangelt habe, gab es noch kein Internet *lach, ich habe ihn in Stücke geschnitten und auf den Grill gelegt und wir lagen dabei im Gras um die Feuerstelle. Nach dem Verzehr habe ich mir die Finger abgeleckt und an der Hose trocken gerieben - das ist die freie Art der Essgewohnheit. 
Wir, d.h. die Camper lagen alle im Gras um die Feuerstelle und aßen förmlich mit den Finger - das hat auch dazu beigetragen, dass alle Beteiligten den Abend super fanden - wenn das Sardinen gewesen wären, hätten sie das auch gut gefunden. Wobei dieser große Conger etwas Besonderes war und diese Party mit Foto- und Filmkamera festgehalten wurde.  
Wenn man ihn zubereitet wie im Filmchen, dann ist das die höhere Schule und ich muss erst zum Nachbarn schauen, was der macht, damit ich kein Fehler mache *lach  Dieses kenne ich auch - das liebe ich sogar, da ich dann die anderen "Feinschmecker" beobachte, wie sie vorsichtig die Gräten vom Fisch entfernen  und hinterher eine Müllhaufen auf dem Teller haben, der größer war als das Fischstückchen.  Jedenfalls kann  man sofort sehen, ob die Person Ahnung hat - wenn´s um Fisch geht -  oder nicht.


----------



## LAC (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Nur zur Information - Fischer haben vor Esbjerg /DK einen Meeraal (Conger) gefangen, der eine Länge von 2 m hatte und um die 30 Kg hatte - war gestern im Fernsehen. In dieser Größe wurde mal einer auch vor Esbjerg im Jahre 1935  gefangen d.h. auch ein Angler könnte mal in der Nordsee damit Kontakt bekommen. Die Fischer haben ihn förmlich mit einer Schlinge hinter den Kiemen aufgehängt - da war er ruhig, als sie dann Schnur gaben und der Fisch im Korb viel wurde er richtig wild. Vor Hvide Sande haben die Fischer auch mal einen großer gefangen - hier ein Filmchen.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZyop7a5lA8


----------



## Angorafrosch (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

So Petri erstmal. Jetzt habe ich den ganzen fred durch und irgendwie ist nach Petermännchen und Rochen die Sache zum ungiftigen Meeraal abgedriftet. 
Allgemein kann man die Familie der Drachenfische erwähnen, welche ebenfalls über Giftstacheln verfügen und deren Gift, ebenfalls eiweisbasiert, ähnliche Symptome verursacht wie das des Petermännchen. 
In einem Tauchforum wurde, speziell für Kröatien, auch noch auf Leuchtquallen und einige Anemonenarten verwiesen. Freilich keine Fische jedoch habe ich im September im Novigrader Meer einen Seestern geangelt. Hab nicht schlecht geschaut als der, samt seinem umklammerten Stein an meinem Haken hing. Da es auch da Arten mit einem Nesselgift gibt habe ich kurzerhand das Vorfach gekappt.
Sicher gibt auch noch einige Schnecken und Seeigel die zwar nicht zwingend geangelt werden aber z.B. beim Anker einholen als ungebetene Gäste im Boot erscheinen. Grad im Schlauchboot, wo ich selten feste Schuhe trage, kann das sicher zu unliebsamen Begegnungen führen.


----------



## LAC (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

@ Angorafrosch
Da gebe ich dir recht, der Rochen ist nicht giftig und der Meeraal auch nicht, Beide können jedoch sehr gefährlich werden, denn wenn man vom Rochen gestochen wird, dann kann das wie beim australischen Naturfreak - der in Deutschland durch seine spektakulären Fangaktionen bekannt wurde - den Tod bedeuten. Der Angler muss nur aufpassen, daß er nicht  getroffen wird, wenn er wild um sich schlägt.
Der Meeral  kann jedoch für den Angler sehr gefährlich werden, weil er förmich den Angler angreift, er schnappt zu - denn wenn man gebissen wird, hat der Angler mehr Probleme, als bei einige giftigen Tierchen.
Ich meine einen großen Conger nicht ein Schnürsenkel. 
Wie Du schon erwähnt hast, sind einige Anemonenarten giftig, da haben aber mehr die Taucher mit zu tun, denn sollte ein Angler eine Anemone mal am Haken haben, da er sie förmlich vom Grund abgerissen hat - verschließt sie sich und sie wird keine Nesselkapseln abschießen. 
Giftig und ungenießbar sind auch in einigen Gebieten  Schalentiere und Fische - da die Wasserqualität nicht gut ist - merkt man jedoch nicht d.h.  wer jedoch ständig diese verzehrt kann vielleicht nicht bis im späten Alter angeln - vielleicht strahl er auch vorher.
Wir können noch reichlich über giftige und gefährliche Tiere posten - so wie ich lese, hast Du im Novigrader Meer geangelt, ein Gebiet was ich sehr gut kenne.  Es ist ja ein flaches Meer um die 20 m Tiefe bzw. im Novigradsko - Kanal  (Tiefe um 50 m) kommen sie vor.

Hier mal ein Foto vom Rochen aus dem Novigrader Meer
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?pictureid=36071&albumid=469&dl=1301774395&thumb=1


----------



## Jose (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

möchte ich doch mal anmerken: weder conger noch muränen "greifen an" oder beissen nach dem angler, die schnappen einfach rum und wenn sie was vom angler zwischen die zähne kriegen ist es eben ungut für den angler.
zwischen rumschnappen und angreifen liegt n gewaltiger unterschied in form eines hirns mit willen.


----------



## LAC (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

@ Jose
Nun habe ich in meinem Leben reichlich Muränen und Congers Unterwasser  beobachtet  aber auch an der Angel gehabt - wenn du Taucher bist, gebe ich dir recht - diese beiden Arten greifen nicht an, sondern schwimmen weg. Bedrohst du sie jedoch, indem du den Fluchtweg mit der Hand versperrst, dann greifen sie an und schnappen mit dem Maul zu, da ihr Gebiss ihre einzige Waffe ist - das ist z.B. bei einigen Rochen anders, die setzen ihren Stachel ein.

Hast du sie an der Angel und ich hatte beide Arten (Conger und Muräne) schon in allen Größen an der Angel - dann sieht alles anders aus und ist je nach Größe des Fisches unterschiedlich. 
Kleine Muränen oder Conger zappeln förmlich an der Angelschur und man muss nur vorsichtig sein, das man nicht im Maulbereich kommt da sie sehr spitze Zähne haben und schnappen können - das sollte man auch beim Hecht, denn der hat auch spitze Zähne, wen man im Maul den Haken lösen will.

Beide Fischarten sind unterschiedlich und sollte man durch einen Biss verwundet werden, kann bei einem Biss bzw. Entfernung des Hakens bei eine Muräne, auch schon mal eine Vergiftung eintreten - so wurde ich informiert.
Ich habe zwar große Muränen Unterwasser gesehen jedoch nie an der Angel gehabt - deshalb kann ich zu Muränen nichts posten außer das ich mal erlebt habe, wie eine Muräne mit einen Fünf-Zack Speer von einem Felsen harpuniert wurde und die Muräne mehrer gewaltige Bewegung gemacht hat, das der Speer durch die Luft flog und der Angler im Wasser lag.
Bei einem Conger von einer Größe vom 1,5 m aufwärts, sieht jedoch alles anders aus, der liegt im Boot, hat den Haken noch im Maul und faucht wie ein Hund und schnappt auch zu - wenn Du im Bereich des Kopfes kommst - weil er dieses als eine zusätzliche Gefahr sieht - und durch eine gezielten Biss abwehren will - er setzt gezielt sein kleines Gehirn ein, er schnappt nicht einfach in der Gegend herum, sonder gezielt auf die Hand bzw. was auch immer du ihm vor seine Augen zeigst.  
Ich habe dieses zweimal in meinem Leben erlebt, wobei ich einmal sogar Angst hatte, da wir mit zwei Mann in einem 5 m Boot waren und ein Conger liegen hatten, der eine Größe von 2 m hatte und wie ein Hund fauchte und wenn man zu ihm kam, sogar nach uns schnappte - das ist kein rumschnappen wie Du es erwähnst - das ist eine Abwehr, die bei ihm halt entwickelt ist - wie eine kleine Cobra, die hebt nur den Kopf und Ihre Bewegungen können wir -  mit Verstand - gar nicht sehen - so schnell geht das.
Jose, Member Angorafrosch erwähnte ja das Novigrader Meer bei Zadar, dieser Conger wurde im Novigradsko Kanal gefangen, es ist die Verbindung von dem genannten Meer zum Mittelmeer und hat eine Tiefe von etwa 60 m und der Conger, den ich geangelt habe - zählt zu den Größten (deutscher Rekord)die von Anglern je gefangen wurden in Europa - das erlebt man natürlich nicht jeden Tag.
Hier der Beweis, da sonst Mitglieder glauben ich hätte keine Ahnung über Fische und wie man sie am Haken bekommt.
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?pictureid=63121&albumid=469&dl=1513367355&thumb=1
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?pictureid=57162&albumid=469&dl=1406573745&thumb=1

Nachsatz: 
Die Fischer aus Novigrad u.a. Branko ein Berufsfischer und mein Freund Tonko, der schon lange verstorben ist und für mich zu den besten Angler zählte - die ich kenne, hatten mir gesagt, dass sie beim Fang eines Congers ihm noch im Wasser, mit der flachen Seite eines Ruderblattes, einen Schlag geben, damit das Rückgrat vom Conger gebrochen wird, damit sie nicht das erleben, was ich erlebt habe und sie sehr gut kannten. 
Dieses schwebte bei mir auch im Kopf rum, jedoch hatte ich Angst ihn dabei zu verlieren - denn ich habe schon reichlich große Fische verloren, wenn andere mir beim Gaffen geholfen haben und mir den Fisch förmlich vom Haken gehauen haben - denn das muss manauch lernen.


----------



## Angorafrosch (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Ganz schön still hier in letzter Zeit.  Für etwas Leben schreib ich mal n bisschen was.  In einem anderen Forum hab ich kürzlich gelesen das es im Mittelmeer wohl auch Kugelfische geben soll die vermutlich über den Suezkanal eingewandert sind. Ob giftig oder nicht ist mir allerdings nicht bekannt.


----------



## schlotterschätt (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*



Angorafrosch schrieb:


> Ob giftig oder nicht ist mir allerdings nicht bekannt.



https://www.welt.de/wissenschaft/um...gelfische-breiten-sich-im-Mittelmeer-aus.html


----------



## Fr33 (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Jop, erst letzten Spätsommer auf Kreta einige davon am Haken gehabt. Gehen auch auf Kunstköder. Sollen nicht giftig sein beim Anfassen - aber wenn man die halt isst usw. Hab dennoch respekt for dem Hornschnabel gehabt und die nur per Zange released.....


----------



## Michael.S (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer*

Mit dem Kugelfisch spielen die Japaner gerne Russisch Roulette , der gilt da als Delikatesse aber es gibt nur wenige die den auch richtig zubereiten können 
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fugu


----------



## LAC (20. Februar 2019)

Hallo Boardies,
habe gerade festgestellt, daß meine Links (Fotos von den Fischen und Wunden) die in meinen alten Postings hier im Thread von mir eingestellt wurden, nicht mehr funktionieren. Nun sieht es so aus, als wenn ich bescheuert bin - der Fehler liegt jedoch nicht bei mir.


----------



## u-see fischer (20. Februar 2019)

LAC schrieb:


> Hallo Boaries,
> habe gerade festgestellt, daß meine Links (Fotos von den Fischen und Wunden) die in meinen alten Postings hier im Thread von mir eingestellt wurden, nicht mehr funktionieren. Nun sieht es so aus als wenn ich bescheuert bin - der Fehler liegt jedoch nicht bei mir.



Was wohl an der Umstellung auf neue Forensoftware und neuen Server liegt.


----------



## LAC (21. Februar 2019)

u-see fischer schrieb:


> Was wohl an der Umstellung auf neue Forensoftware und neuen Server liegt.



Das glaube ich auch, ist natürlich nicht gut, da oft der Text durch das Bild richtig verstanden wird.
Ich hatte reichlich Fotos eingestellt, damit meine Worte auch verstanden werden. Ein Stich vom Kleinen Petermännchen - er hat das stärkste Gift von den Petermännchen - und soll Europas giftigste Tier sein.  Zum Glück kommt dieses  Kleine Petermännchen in der Ostsee und Nordsee nicht so oft vor, sondern mehr das Große Petermännchen, welches nicht so ein starkes Gift hat.

Ich bin beim Tauchen im östlichen Mittelmeer vom Kleinen Petermännchen im Zeigefinger gestochen worden, da entwickelte sich der Finger innerhalb von wenigen Minuten zu einer Blutwurst , so dick wurde er und von der Farbe auch.
Nach einer Stunde konnte ich nicht mehr lesen, d.h. ich sah zwar den Anfangsbuchstaben z.B. ein B, konnte aber nicht mehr die ganzen Buchstaben erfassen als ein Wort - ich konnte nicht mehr lesen und habe zu meinem Freund gesagt - ich lege mich jetzt flach hin in der Koje - fahr den Kahn an Land, damit wir einen Arzt aufsuchen - sollte ich nicht mehr aufstehen, sende mich mit dem Zinksarg nach Deutschland.
Dann habe ich geschlafen, er hat eine Insel angesteuert und ein Arzt gesucht, fand dann jemand der mir eine Spritze im Hinterteil jagte, das klappte auch nicht so, da hatte ich zwei Schmerzstellen.
Erst danach, habe ich mich richtig informiert und kann jetzt etwas posten - das liegt aber 45 Jahre zurück, da gab es noch kein Anglerboard wo man sich über Petermännchen per Klick im Internet informiert. Erst wenn einer gestochen wurde, lernte man ihn kennen und der Arzt kann dann nur den Kreislauf stärken und beruhigen, denn er kann dann auch nichts machen. Ich kenne viele Ärzte, einige kennen den Fisch gar nicht.
Das Petermännchen hat an den Kiemen und an der Rückenflosse mehrere Giftdornen. Und wenn einer glaubt, durch einem Handschuh sticht er nicht durch, dann sind das falsche Vorstellungen, der macht eine schlagende Bewegung und dann ist der Giftstachel - durch den Handschuh - im Finger.
Es ist ein Eiweiß Gift, das durch Hitze renaturiert, d.h. zersetzt wird,  heiße Kompressen auf die Stichwunde legen helfen etwas, aber wer hat heißes Wasser sofort zur Hand, jedoch einen Geldstück mit dem Feuerzeug warm machen und auf die Einstichwunde legen,  hilft auch und hat jeder zur Hand.
Noch heute merke ich, wenn ich den Finger krumm mache,  das im Inneren vom Finger, durch die Gewebezersetzung eine Narbe entstanden ist.
Kann aber noch mit dem Finger fummeln - d.h. feinfühlig bewegen.
Meine Mutter hat immer zu mir gesagt, mein Junge, deine Finger sind Gold wert.


----------



## Bootsangler2 (21. Juli 2019)

Hallo,

hatte im Urlaub bestimmt 20 Petermännchen am Haken.. Nun meine Frage.. Möchte Sie essen.. Auf dem Markt gibt es sie auch zu kaufen.. Reicht es wenn man die drei Stacheln mit einem Seidenschneider abknipst? Oder sollte man sieh ziehen? Dann sollte ja beim anfassen nix mehr passieren? Dann Ausnehmen.. würzen.. Grillen fertig?

Gruß Ingo


----------



## glavoc (21. Juli 2019)

aber die Stacheln am Kiemendeckel(oben) nicht vergessen!! Auch abknipsen oder mit Hitze zerstören. 
lg


----------



## u-see fischer (21. Juli 2019)

Wir haben mit einer Küchenschere die Stacheln der Rückenflosse und die beiden Kimendorne abgeschnitten. Anschließend die Fisch zubereitet und gegrillt, hat gut geschmeckt.


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. Juli 2019)

Wenn du den Fisch komplett machst, kannst du die Stacheln auch dranlassen. Das Gift degradiert durch die Hitze. Ich habe meine Petermännchen immer filetiert. Mit Zange im Maul und dann ist man die Stacheln ja auch zügig los. Die Petermänner sind kulinarisch ein echter hit und ich wünsche dir einen guten Appetit dafür


----------



## hans21 (22. Juli 2019)

kwt


----------



## hans albers (22. Juli 2019)

> Heute morgen kam ein älterer Herr auf mich zu und zeigte mir erst ein ausgenommenes Petermännchen in einer Styroporschachtel und dann seine Hand die aussah als würde sie gleich platzen.




hui..kein spass !


----------



## Bootsangler2 (22. Juli 2019)

danke für die Beschreibungen wie man Petermännchen essfertig macht.. nun zum Kugelfisch.. habe ich schon einen gesehen..  beim Bootfahren.. fast an der Wasseroberfläche..hab dann den Schnorchel mit Taucherbrille aufgesetzt.. sah putzig aus das Tier.. bei der Insel Murter/ CR

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Chief Brolly (7. März 2020)

Ist sehr still hier geworden in den letzten 7 Monaten.  Rechtzeitig vor der nächsten Bade- bzw. Angelsaison speziell im Mittelmeer und Atlantik gibt es noch 2 gefährliche (weil giftige) Meeresbewohner, die sich sehr ausgebreitet haben: Ist zum einen die Feuerqualle, zum anderen der Rotfeuerfisch. Letzterer gehört zu den Drachenköpfen, sämtliche Flossenstrahlen sind giftig (Gift ähnelt dem einer Kobra).  Daher nach dem Landen unbedingt dicke Handschuhe tragen!!!!  Dieser Fisch schmeckt aber ganz ausgezeichnet!! 

Feuerquallen sind da in großen Schwärmen anzutreffen, wo kommunale Abwässer ungeklärt ins Meer geleitet werden und auch in der weiteren Umgebung von solchen Stellen. 

Die Berührung mit so einer Feuerqualle ist etwa so, als wenn ein Fisch ein Stück Fleisch oder Haut herausbeißt (eigene Erfahrung). 
Als erste Hilfe vernesselung mit Essig abwaschen, wenn keiner vorhanden, soll auch draufpinkeln (lassen) helfen, aber das vorher im Netz mal googeln... 
Weiter sind die Spanische Geleere, die Würfelqualle und Seewespe sehr gefährliche Quallenarten, bei denen ein Hautkontakt auch zum (sehr qualvollem) Tod oder zu Langzeit-Schäden führen kann. 

Wegen den Feuerquallen war es mal ganz besonders schlimm auf Velj Losinj, da haben die Leute im Wasser vor Schmerzen nur so geschrieen! 
Sicher gibt es in Nord- und Ostsee auch NESSELQUALLEN, aber da kenne ich mich nicht aus.


----------

